# 2007 -

## lubezniy

2008 ,    (4.0)        .      7.0 . ,      .
          ,        7.0.   ,     .   ,         .       ,              -           .

** 

1.  **             -    7.0 , , ,   ,      .
2.         -            .
3.  , ,      CheckPSN,    CheckXML    ,          ,    .           ,  , .

**

*CheckXML* -     .            .           .             ,    .
*:*       .        .   ,        ,      ,  .   .

*  5* - ,      .     ,        ,     .        ,         .      .

*  Windows 2.0* -      -   .        .      -   .  
,           .


,    ,  !    !

----------


## adianva

*lubezniy*,  **   :Smilie:   :yes: 


 ::nyear::       ! ::nyear::

----------


## lubezniy

**:    ,       ,  ?

**:      -  ,          .       ,      .           (, "" - "" - "  5" - "   5")   .

**:      -   ?
**:  , .   ,   7.0      1  2007         ,    ( ,        )      .

**:    CheckXML :

_   <>.  <>, ,   
   <>.  ,       <>  <>:
   <>.  <>, ,   :_

  ,  ,     
**:   ,          ,       2007 .       7.0 -  ,     (  )  - .        -  ,             (   ),   ,       .          .          ,   ,      (    -     ).

----------


## lubezniy

2-  2007   .   ( , CheckXML)   ,       ,        .      (   -    27.12.2007 .)          ARJ-  8 .              ZIP- (  10,5 ).
            .          ,  ,        ,  -   . .  -        ,   (,  )     - .      -   .

----------


## lubezniy

.               .      2.2.7  14  2007 ,    .          .     :

1.       ;
2.    ( c:\Program Files\PD_SPU)   KLADR     dbf- ,   ().
3.       "",    "",   "     "   OK.    ,   (    -  1  10-15 ),   .

    (-4-2       -11)     :   ""  "     " -   " ".  ,        (, , )  .            (,   "").
         ,    "".             ,   - .  ,  ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

**

  . .,     . PersikLight     Persik   ,    .     PersikLight  1.31  13.12.2007 .,  .

** 

     ,      DLL-,    SetupPersikLight.exe .      CheckXML,          ( - ).             -   .    " ",        -   ,    ,  ,       . ...      ,         . ,   ,     ,   .    ,         .
   -  .   "__"   "    ()".   . ٸ     "   "       dbf-  ,     .         .    (   -     )    "".    -       , , ,  " ".
  .     .         : " -  -  - ".         ,    .       ,         . ,      ,   ,   , .     -      .
   "" - "".  .   ""         (         )    (,    87).       "  CPSNXML.dll"  ,         CheckXML (  - c:\Program Files\CheckXML ).     ""    ,   ,      "".

_  ._

----------


## lubezniy

*  ()*

            ,   .      ,       -     ,       ,   .    ,       3  -    .  ,    ""        .
    (      )    .    
"__" - "":



            (   ) -  :



     "__" - " ".      ,  ""   .        6  -        .



 ,     ""  7.0 -  ,   - . ,    ,       .

** 

, ,     -  .
     ,     ,   .     " ".        .   1,    -11,  2007    :



   ,     ,    "__" - "  ".           -11.     ,    :



* ... * 

                .   -11       .        -4-2 (     ,         ),         .  ,  ,   - ...

*   ...*

 ,      .  ,   ""...  ,    -4-2...       " ". ,   ,            ,     -4-2    (   ):



    .   -4-2,    ""  "" -  .   -11   .          CheckXML,      . ,      ,  /  ... ,     .

**

   ,     , "" ,  ,          ,        .           .   ,  ,     ,           7.0.

----------


## RedShadow

,    "   "      1.4
           ?

----------


## lubezniy

(, ,  ,    )     ,       .

----------


## RedShadow

,     ?
          ,     .

----------


## antl21

!

.   COM-   
   ?

----------


## lubezniy

*antl21*,     CheckXML ?

----------


## antl21

.
  28.12.2007.

----------


## lubezniy

,     .          msjet35.dll .         Windows XP SP1      .   , ,    .     .
P.S.:       XP SP2   .

----------

> .


  ,       -    .
  - ?    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       -    .
>   - ?    ?


      -    " ",     .    ,    192,        -4.  ,             ,        -1 (        -9),       -4     ,   (   ) -  .  ,     ,          . ,   ,     ,             .

----------

.   -      .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ?
>           ,     .


 .  ,  "     ",     11.07.2002 . 516 (,    ,   )  . .

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>   28.12.2007.


   -    .
      ,     CheckXML    Windows     an_adr2006.dll .       - ,   ,   ,   ...  ,          ( ,   ,  )  zip-.               Windows,     CheckXML (  - c:\Program Files\CheckXML),         .    -       .  :yes:

----------


## Puella

> ,     ""  7.0 -  ,   - . ,    ,       .


 ""       5.    ....   .  ,      .   -       :Frown:  ...     . 
      ?

     : 
       Reports_Pfr,        .rpt.          ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ""       5.    ....   .  ,      .   -       ...     . 
>       ?


   .     .

----------


## Puella

.
 ""          ""...
     .

----------


## accountant2

, *lubezniy*,         5,       ,  ?

----------


## Puella

- 
 - 111

----------


## lubezniy

> , *lubezniy*,         5,       ,  ?


 .  :yes:   "" - " " - "  5" - "   5",   "   5" - "   "    .      .

----------


## accountant2

,

----------


## Helper-2005

"  5" ( 5.10) -   ? ? (       -  - - ?)   :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> "  5" ( 5.10) -   ? ? (       -  - - ?)


 .      ,     5.20.01 . ,            .                (  ),     ,    .         - .

----------


## Maybe

,    5 (  )    ?       ,        .
   ,         .    :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    5 (  )    ?       ,        .
>    ,         .


   ,   .        .

----------


## adianva

*lubezniy*,     . ""v2         1 5 ., 95%    "  -" .     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,     . ""v2         1 5 ., 95%    "  -" .     ?


,  ,    ,      Internet.           -        .

----------


## Helper-2005

> .                (  ),     ,    .


*lubezniy*, !  :Smilie:

----------


## Grinvas

,    .
       5 (5.30.17  25.12.2007.)
    CheckXML   -   (,      ).        CheckXML - ,    " ".  ,       ,     ,       ,      ...

   ?    ?

   ? (  ,    )

----------


## lubezniy

-  ?
  CheckXML     .   CheckXML.                2-.

----------


## timmson

" "      -    CheckXML    Windows.     2  -...   :Smilie:     !      ...

----------

- (PF04K) -  "" -2007       ?

----------

,  5 ( )        .  ?

----------

> - (PF04K) -  "" -2007       ?


- (PF04K) -   04.00 .
  xml- 07.00  - (PFXML7)  "" .
    "" 6.0 .

----------

, !     " "???  :Embarrassment: 
    ,     ,         ....
,   -    ,  - !  :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

**,    www.klerk.ru   "".  :Smilie:  ,  , .
.

----------

, , ,   ,   ,     ..  :Frown:    -   ???

----------

> , !     " "??? 
>     ,     ,         ....
> ,   -    ,  - !


        - .      .   
.

----------

, ,  ,    !

----------


## juska

.
  checkXML  "   :    "
 ?

----------

> .
>   checkXML  "   :    "
>  ?


     ?   ?

----------


## juska



----------

,  ,     .     ,    ,    ,       ,       ...  :yes:

----------

..  ,

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>   checkXML  "   :    "
>  ?


 CheckXML.

----------


## lubezniy

> " "      -    CheckXML    Windows.     2  -...      !      ...


  .   CheckXML.

----------


## juska

-
20:    <>.  <>, ,   
  ,  ,

----------

> -
> 20:    <>.  <>, ,   
>   ,  ,


   ,     ,     ....   ,     ,   : ,         .
   ,  ,   1    .

----------


## lubezniy

> -
> 20:    <>.  <>, ,   
>   ,  ,


.  21.

----------


## 3377

,    - !  !  :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    - !  !


.  #42,  .

----------


## .

,    ,  !    !

----------


## Nochka

, .  :Smilie:   33.

----------


## .

*Nochka*,         *lubezniy*

----------


## Nochka

> *Nochka*,         *lubezniy*



,       .  :Smilie:

----------

, ,    .      ,       ? .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  5 ( )        .  ?


 ,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,    .      ,       ? .


 ,   .   2007    2-  2007 .

----------


## Grinvas

> " "      -    CheckXML    Windows.     2  -...      !      ...


    .      .        .
.. ,       5 "..            .. "    .     .

----------

?

----------


## lubezniy

> .      .        .


 "  COM-"  " " -    . -        ,      .




> .. ,       5 "..            .. "    .     .


  .          192,      :




> -4-1  -4-2,      .

----------

,      1.     CheckXML  28.12.2007.,    . 
 :
***50:     _   .
:      . 
    <>  ,     .

     ?   ?     7,   .    , .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


   .        .

----------


## lubezniy

**,    ,       .

----------

> .        .


     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


    ,      (   )     ...   .    , , .  :yes:    -         .      .

----------

> **,    ,       .



 ,     2 .  -    , ,    -  . .   ,   ,     .   ,       2  3?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     2 .  -    , ,    -  . .   ,   ,     .   ,       2  3?


    -  1  .     ,     .    -11   .   (, , )  .

----------

, !

.    - (    ,      ).    ,   - .       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , !
> 
> .    - (    ,      ).    ,   - .       ?


, ,  ,      .   ,      .

----------

,   . -,   .   ???  ,   ..

----------

, ,      1.
 :Frown: 
!

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   . -,   .   ???  ,   ..


   ,    CheckXML - .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,      1.
> 
> !


     .     .    .

----------

,     ..

 1-  _-4-2... 


2 []:   
***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_-4-2" (     "__"):


-<_-4-2>
   <>2</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>012-934-228 24</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <></>




2 []:   
!!!10:    <>. ,   :


-<_-4-2>
   <>2</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>012-934-228 24</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <></>
    -<>

----------


## lubezniy

**,    ,    .     ,  ,   .

----------

! , !  " "  ,    . 
 "   :    ".   ,    " .  CPSNXML.DLL  !"
 .
DLL  .
    -   !!!
, !
  .   .

----------


## lubezniy

**,     CheckXML ?

----------

Lubezniy   "  28.12.2007"

----------


## lubezniy

CheckXML      .  ,     -  ,    ,    .   - ,  .

----------

*lubezniy*,   2   (  W2k,   )     .  :Frown:

----------

*lubezniy*, ,

----------


## juska

1    checkXLM  
***30:    <>.  1-  ( 2007- )     (    ):
 ,   ?

----------

,     .  :  .     ,    .    2-        ( ),      5       "PD_SP"    .   ,   1   ... ! :Wink:

----------

-  1  ,  -11 ,.. -  1   2 . ,   ,     - "    2"  :Wow:  -    ,      . :Wink:

----------

:"   ..   ,  "..        ,     .      , ""   ""   ,     . :Big Grin:

----------


## juska

-5,    ,   -    ,         ,    0,   ,    .
  ?

----------


## lubezniy

**,        . ,  ...     ,   ,        CheckXML -       .     -   ,  -  .

----------

,,     ,   ,  .   . ,   ?      5    . ...

----------


## lubezniy

**,       ?        .

----------


## lubezniy

> -5,    ,   -    ,         ,    0,   ,    .
>   ?


     -11.

----------

CheckXML   :
   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>1</>

  -  ?  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> :"   ..   ,  "..        ,     .      , ""   ""   ,     .


  ?       ,    .        .       27.12.2007 .     .

----------


## lubezniy

> CheckXML   :
>    .    (    ). 
>  : . 
>  <>1</>
> 
>   -  ?  ?


  ,    ,     (),     .

----------

*lubezniy*,  2   -  -   ... .
        "   SYSTEM".  4  .  1    !!!   3 (   !)  ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

**,      ( MUI)  Windows?

----------

*lubezniy*, ,   ,  MUI!!   ,     ???

----------

*lubezniy*, ,  , WINDOWS  -  ????????

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*, ,  , WINDOWS  -  ????????


.  #37.   .  ,      .

----------

*lubezniy*, .

----------

> ,    ,     (),     .


     ,   ? 1  + 1 . ,   , -  1.   2?

   - ?
    4    CHECKPSN   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ? 1  + 1 . ,   , -  1.   2?


   .      http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=checkxml_izm.php      17.01.2007 . (   ,     ).           -11. .



> - ?


"" - " " - "" - "".      ,    .



> 4    CHECKPSN   .


 4.0  7.0 -   .

----------

> Windows,     CheckXML (  - c:\Program Files\CheckXML),         .    -       .


      .   .    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .   .    ?


  (* !*):
1.      (    ).
2.       .
3.    Windows         ,     (  ).
4.      Windows   .
5. .
6. "" - "" - "regsvr32 an_adr2006.dll"
7.  .

----------

lubezniy,  .        7.0.        1-,    .      .  1-   ,      .  CheckXML  28.12.2007    :Big Grin:  
  1-     .     1-.       :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

**,   ... ,  ,    .  ,     .      .

----------

.   12       14     . ,  . , ,  - .
 , ,     .

----------

- ,     ?    5.


3 []:   
!!!20: . <>=31.12.2007      ,  ,      , ..   31.12.2007:


-<_-4-2>
   <>3</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>059-767-479 36</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>

 -  ?       ,     :     2008   :Wow: 
    -    !!!  3  - ? ? ?     .                   ?   .
  , ????? 
  ,    , ,   ?  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    0,   ,    .
>   ?


  ( )     -   -11.   -4-2    .    :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> .   12       14     . ,  . , ,  - .
>  , ,     .


    ?      .  2-,   ,        .        .

----------


## lubezniy

> - ,     ?    5.
> 
> 3 []:   
> !!!20: . <>=31.12.2007      ,  ,      , ..   31.12.2007:


 -    . ,            .




> -  ?       ,     :     2008


  CheckXML -    .          192 (     ),       CheckXML .  , ,     .   ,   ,            .




> 3  - ? ? ?     .
>                   ?   .


          -   .     ,  .    -   . 




> ,    , ,   ?  ?


.  3.                  ,      .  , ,   .     . .

----------


## lubezniy

(     ).          .



```
<>
 <>
  <>7721027611</>
  <>772101001</>
 </>
 <>1027739716883</>
 <></>
 <>    </>
 <> </>
 <>087-509-123456</>
</>
```

*:*        ,  ** ,       . , ,         .       .           .

----------


## timmson

,             .

----------


## yasha_girl

!   " 5",       ....   ,      ??? , ,   ...   :Embarrassment:   !

----------


## lubezniy

*yasha_girl*,  .  -   ,   , "" - " " (  ,    :Smilie:  ).

----------


## juska

- -   -

----------

#122     :

 ,       , , ,        ,     "".      ,  .
      . .  (   ):
 1-  _-4-2...

2 []:   


 .


 . .    


   ???    ..

----------

,

----------


## yasha_girl

!!! jeska,,  !  !   :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

**, .  #36.

----------

,   ,      ?  ,   (Windows )..
 ,    !!

----------

-:  ,  ,     ,     !  - !

----------

,         3- ,    ?             !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         3- ,    ?             !


  , ,    .  , ,        .

----------

> -:  ,  ,     ,     !  - !


 ! .   - ?
    Excel ?

----------

1) Excel 
2)  7.0
3)  -4 -     ,        ,   .   ,     excel-  ,  -4-2   .
4)  -11  ,  ,  : 
: VBProject Automation/6500/ThreadID:1
    -2146827284
   ,  :VEDOPLT,   :33
   .

    7.0  ?

----------

> 1) Excel 
> 2)  7.0
> 3)  -4 -     ,        ,   .   ,     excel-  ,  -4-2   .
> 4)  -11  ,  ,  : 
> : VBProject Automation/6500/ThreadID:1
>     -2146827284
>    ,  :VEDOPLT,   :33
>    .
> 
>     7.0  ?


  Excel-          Visual Basic Project    "C"   . 

     (    28.12.2007).

----------


## lubezniy

(   "  ", "  COM-   ", " "  . .), ,   ( !)  Internet Explorer 7.  -   http://www.buhsoft.ru/forums/showthread.php?t=6620

----------

,     ,             -

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,             -


 ,     ,               .      ,     .

----------


## login75

-     4.xx  7.?
       ?
 ...

----------


## gurieva

:
***40: .   _-4-2  < > 
< >    :
-<_-4-2>
     <>18</>
     < >-4-2</>
      .
     +<>
     +<>
     -< >
               <>15<>

----------



----------

> 


      CHECKXML  28.12.2007.
     .
      .
.

----------


## lubezniy

> :
> ***40: .   _-4-2  < > 
> < >    :
> -<_-4-2>
> <>18</>
> < >-4-2</>
>  .
> +<>
> +<>
> ...


 ,   -  15 ?     1    .

----------


## login75

> -     4.xx  7.?
>        ?
>  ...


     ,   .
  PersikLigh,   ""   "     ", c   7.0  !!!
  OUT          XML

----------

2
***30:    <>.        <>:


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>3</>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>2</>
    +<>
    -<>
       <></>
       <>2007</>




2
***30:    <>.        <>:


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>3</>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>2</>
    +<>
    -<>
       <></>
       <>2007</>

----------


## gurieva

> ,   -  15 ?     1    .


15 - ,   .    ?
   -4-1,     0.15.

----------


## lubezniy

> 15 - ,   .    ?
>    -4-1,     0.15.


 ,    ,   .    -   ,     .   ,    ""   .
 :     -4-1,      



> _-4-2


.

----------


## .

,       -  , ,  .         ,   !

----------


## .

144, ,     -11.   ,  .

----------


## login75

( )  XML-   ?
ps   ,    ...

----------


## lubezniy

*login75*,  - (  )  XMLNotepad,         -   Notepad'.  :Smilie:

----------


## login75

> *login75*,  - (  )  XMLNotepad,         -   Notepad'.


  - http://www.softlinks.ru/downloads/XM....0.8-21940.php
 ,     () -  !!! :yes:

----------

144 -  


 -11 
    2007 
     2007 


 ?

----------


## antl21

> 2
> ***30:    <>.        <>:
> 
> 
> -<_>
>    <>2</>
>   +<>
>    <>2007</>
>    <>31.12.2007</>
> ...


1.    .
2.           
  , 2    - .

 <>2007</> - 

     .

----------


## 77

lubezniy,   ,              ! 
 Persik,      ,   .    ,      ...  ?

----------

,            2003 ,  ?  .  ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

:

*  11.01.08*

1.         __
2.          __, __, __
3.    

:    ,    -4-1.  . 3   (    ).  ,            (   "").

----------


## lubezniy

> ,            2003 ,  ?


.



> .  ,   .


,       -   "" (, ,  ).    ,   . , ,             .

----------


## Grinvas

> :
> 
> *  11.01.08*
> 
> 1.         __
> 2.          __, __, __
> 3.    
> 
> :    ,    -4-1.  . 3   (    ).  ,            (   "").


 ?  , .

----------


## lubezniy

> Persik,      ,   .    ,      ...  ?


   ,          ,  1 ?  ,       -4-1     (         -11        -6-1),  CheckXML              .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?  , .


.  .  CheckXML         .      CheckXML   ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## 123

!!!   !!!
      1    CheckXML         .!!!

2 []:   
.   COM-   

    ???

  .

----------


## lubezniy

1.32, 10  2008 .         (     ).       .

----------


## lubezniy

* 123*,   .        .       CheckXML      .

----------


## Julia1981

!!!
    .
     1???      ???
???!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!
>     .
>      1???      ???
> ???!!!


     192  1   CheckXML.                  1.

----------


## lubezniy

> 192  1   CheckXML.                  1.


  -     .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!
>     .
>      1???      ???
> ???!!!


*Julia1981*,        * 123* (,     -      , . .     ),   CheckXML   .     , , ,      .

----------


## tomirina

,      ?       !   ,    ,     :Smilie:   ,      ?   :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ?       !   ,    ,      ,      ?


    ,     .      (,     -      ),    - , , CD...
           (    ):

*  ,  ,    500  ,       07.00 (XML)    CD-.    500  ,       .*
 ,     3,5,   USB.

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,      ?       !   ,    ,      ,      ?


  -   :Frown: 
   -         .  3,5-. USB- .

----------


## glav

lubezniv         5.

----------


## rekate

:
 1-  _  ... 

2


***   1-  _  ...


   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>2007</> 



   _ _ 
    1 1 


. 
 1 
 0 

     .      2007.

----------


## rekate

C:\DOCUME~1\ASUS\LOCALS~1\Temp\PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-060-016-002608-DCK-00001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML



  _      _-4-2 ... 


    _      _-4-2


     . 
  <>    . 
 <>16271,60</> 



 1-  _-4-2  ... 

2 []:   


***   1-  _-4-2  ...


     . 
  <>    . 
 <>4240,00</> 



 2-  _-4-2  ... 

3 []:   


***   2-  _-4-2  ...


     . 
  <>    . 
 <>845,60</> 



 3-  _-4-2  ... 

4 []:   


***   3-  _-4-2  ...


     . 
  <>    . 
 <>6580,00</> 



 4-  _-4-2  ... 

5 []:   


***   4-  _-4-2  ...


     . 
  <>    . 
 <>4606,00</> 



   _ _-4-2 
    1 4 



 16271.00 
 1696.00 
 0.00 


. 
 5 
 0 

   .,    . !!!!!!!
,      .   ,       . ,        .
 ,   .        - .

----------


## lubezniy

> :
>  1-  _  ...


...       (   )  .      .

----------


## buxgalter

> -  
>    -         .  3,5-. USB- .


-!
   .  !   2   !

----------


## rekate

*lubezniy*, 
,  ,  ,    .   ,     .  2006 .  ,    .     ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ...
>     _      _-4-2
> 
>      . 
>   <>    . 
>  <>16271,60</> 
> . 
>  5 
>  0 
> ...


 .             .       - ,     ,   ...  ,          .  ( !)   (  Windows XP):
1.  "" - " ".
2.     "   ".   " "   "".
3.   "    "   .
4.           .

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniv         5.


   CheckXML        .      ,    ,   ,   .      ,  .
 :  CheckXML       27.12.2007 . -   .

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*, 
> ,  ,  ,    .   ,     .  2006 .  ,    .     ,


     ,        .     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -!
>    .  !   2   !


 .      ...        .      ,    ,   .

----------


## Helper-2005

> -!
>    .


 , ,  .     -    :Frown:

----------


## rekate

2,2,6  23,01,2007

----------


## buxgalter

> , ,  .     -


...
 :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> 2,2,6  23,01,2007


.    .  ,         .

----------


## lubezniy

*    PersikLight*




> 1.32, 10  2008 .         (     ).       .


     , . .  , -,      .   . .      ,      PersikLight.rar  dll.zip       .   ,       .      .

----------


## Numy

!   !   5,  ,  .    1   ,   ,        .    (2  , 1  )  !!! !!!      ,    ....

----------


## buxgalter

> 1   ,   ,


    ?
       ,        :Wow:  
   ...  1    ... 
 ,   ,      :Frown:  

  !

----------


## Numy

1   7.0,   5  .      -   .  11      5.       5.

----------


## rekate

,,     !!!!!!!!    ,    . !!!! :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## shoka

,         .    ,   .         (    )   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         .    ,   .         (    )   ?


         .    , ,         (  -  PERSW   C)     DATA   (       ).     .

----------


## shoka

.   :Frown:     . !  :yes:

----------

,       1.32 -     .  Variable 'ERT8' isnot foud ?
  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       1.32 -     .  Variable 'ERT8' isnot foud ?
>   ?


  -   .      ?

----------


## pageUp

.      ?

!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :


-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <> </>
    <>087-611-045259</>




!!!20:    <>.  ,       <>  <>:


-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <> </>
    <>087-611-045259</>




!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :


-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <> </>
    <>087-611-045259</>


  -       ?

----------

. 
 .,   ., ,      .    ,     .,   :"       !"
 ,. ,     -    .        :",   -".

----------


## buxgalter

> 1   7.0,   5  .      -   .  11      5.       5.


    -  ,    -   :Frown:  
   . 
     .

----------


## lubezniy

*buxgalter*, *Numy*,       7.0  -   -  ,  ,    , . .     -   192...        .   ,   -4-1        122?

----------


## buxgalter

,      .
        ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      .
>         ...


, ,    .       .  5 ( ,    )      .

----------

-11(    ):
*:*   .    (    ). 
 : .
*:* <>1</>
-  ,    ???

----------


## buxgalter

> , ,    .       .


 .    ...
    -  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> -11(    ):
> *:*   .    (    ). 
>  : .
> *:* <>1</>
> -  ,    ???


 ,  , "" -  CheckXML     .  , .  XML-,  "" - "".  ** ** ( 2 ).     .
        (   ) -    .

----------


## lubezniy

> .    ...
>     -  ...


. .,     4.0 ?

----------


## buxgalter

*lubezniy*
4.0 -   PERSIN?
   3.07...
   ,   ...  .

----------


## lubezniy

*buxgalter*,  -    7.0.      ,   ,  .

----------


## buxgalter

,       ...   :Embarrassment: 
4.0  7.0   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ...  
> 4.0  7.0   ?


. 4.0 -  (   CheckPSN,  ), 7.0 - XML (  CheckXML -    ). .  1.  :Smilie:

----------


## buxgalter

4.0

----------


## lubezniy

> 4.0


   ?

----------


## buxgalter

1   .  ,   ...
        .
,   .       (   )

----------

lubezniy,    :Dezl:

----------


## tomirina

, !   !        ,  .    ,    ! 30 !

.   <> = "   . .",   ,      <> = ,    :


-<>
   <>PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-088-002-040591-DCK-11001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>
  +<>
  -< ="  " =" ">
    -<_>
       <>1</>
       <> </>
      -<>
        +<>
         <></>
         <>   . .</>
         <>   . .</>

----------


## tomirina

,    : 

[]:   
***30:    <>.  <>   :


-<_-4-2>
   <>3</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>049-977-878 56</>
  +<>
  +<>
  -<>
    <>   ..</>
    <>088-002-040591</>




3 []:   
***30: .   <> = "7802301855",   ,      <> = ,    :


-<>
   <>PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-088-002-040591-DCK-11002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>
  +<>
  -< ="  " =" ">
    -<_>
       <>1</>
       <> </>
      -<>
        -<>
           <>7802301855</>




3 []:   
***30: .   <> = "780201001",   ,      <> = ,    :


-<>
   <>PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-088-002-040591-DCK-11002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>
  +<>
  -< ="  " =" ">
    -<_>
       <>1</>
       <> </>
      -<>
        -<>
           <>7802301855</>
           <>780201001</>

----------


## lubezniy

*tomirina*,    ?   ?
 , ,       :      .

----------


## tomirina

,    :Embarrassment:     ..
,         .     - . -.  2.0

----------


## tomirina

,       :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

*tomirina*,      .       -   .        .

----------


## buxgalter

*lubezniy*
    !
     1,        ?

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*
>     !
>      1,        ?


.     .

----------


## buxgalter

!

----------


## lubezniy

** 
      (  -11  -4-2)        .       ,   - .
  ""     -11 (    ).
          .     ,     ,    .

----------


## tomirina

*lubezniy*,   .   ,         . ,       .        ?      (  6 .). 
      15 ,

----------


## lubezniy

-      .     ,  .
           - ,       (     ).
    -   , ,  .          .

----------


## tomirina

> ** 
>   ""     -11 (    ).


,    .     ,      .   ,        .  : 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="Windows-1251"?>
<>
   <>PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-088-002-040591-DCK-11002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    .     ,      .   ,        .  :


,     -4-2 -   -11.

----------


## tomirina

* lubezniy*,    ?  :Help!:

----------


## NDEEP

> *tomirina*,      .       -   .        .


 ,       ,
-    (    )
-

----------


## tomirina

,       :Frown: 
   ,    ,   .

----------


## tomirina

,     ?  :Abuse:  
    ?      ...

----------


## lubezniy

,  .   .    -    6-8. ,   ,  .
    .     .   :Frown:

----------


## buxgalter

!!!
         PERSIN

----------


## tomirina

,*lubezniy*,     ,    !  :Dezl:

----------


## shoka

:Frown:    ,  .   .     2 ,        .

----------


## antl21

?
       .

----------


## shoka

,     .         .   2 ,    40 -      .

----------


## lubezniy

!   XML- -4-2  3-4  ( ),       5,   -11,   .    lubezniy  inbox.ru ?

----------


## shoka

,     .

----------


## tomirina

> ?
>        .


    -      :Wink:  

2lubezniy,     .

----------


## shoka

40   ,           :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

, . .   :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> 40   ,


       .

----------

()
      (      .)




  " "

----------

www.epfr.ru/files.htm

----------

9  ?

----------

> ** 
>       (  -11  -4-2)        .       ,   - .
>   ""     -11 (    ).


,      .       ,  ""  ,  CHECKXML   -   .         ,       :Wow:  
 ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

** ,        .            ,    .  ,   ... ,    -  .

----------


## lubezniy

.      (  ),       .       5 (   !).   :

1.     .
2.  ,    .
3.      1   ""     .   "".
4.   2   ,      ,   "". * :  ,    ,  !*
5.   3  "",   ,   . 1,   "".    . *    ,   .*
6.     -    ,    ""   1,      .     .
7.      CheckXML.

   !

----------

.   .   .
  . CheckXML   .     .      ,        .

   . :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

1.1   ,     1C,    : "** ".   .    -    .
*:    1.1   ,     ,   Windows 95/98/Me.             .     ,    -     .*

----------

> Excel-          Visual Basic Project    "C"   . 
> 
>      (    28.12.2007).


 !  .

----------


## tomirina

!!!!!
*lubezniy*,   !!!! 
 :Kiss:  
   .....

----------

, ,    5     ""  ""?

----------


## lubezniy

**,    ""?    2005   .

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## shoka

checkxml -        ,    ""   :Frown:      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> checkxml -        ,    ""       ?


, ,    ?   ,    -       . ,           .   ,  ,       ,          ,  , .

----------

,   :
***30:    <>.     :

-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>34</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>1</>
    -<>
       <></>

2
***30:    <>.     :

-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>34</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>1</>
    -<>
       <></>

----------


## lubezniy

**,    -     .      -11,      "",  "".

----------


## shoka

> , ,    ?   ,    -       . ,           .   ,  ,       ,          ,  , .


!    :Big Grin:       .
          "!" !       :Embarrassment:  
 !!!!   !!!! ::nyear::  !!!

----------

lubezniy,  .

----------


## lubezniy

> -      .


,     ...  ,    ,      .        (, ,    5    ).

----------


## stg

> !!!!!
> *lubezniy*,   !!!! 
>  
>    .....


!   ,  !
 :Super:

----------

lubezniy  .
     - -.    !!!.           ,     1   .   ,    . 
 .

----------

.

----------


## buxgalter

http://www.opfr64.ru/pers/prog.shtml
   !

----------


## buxgalter

> ?
>        .


   !
http://www.opfr64.ru/pers/prog.shtml

----------


## lubezniy

*buxgalter*,    -      .
   .

----------


## buxgalter

*lubezniy*, 
  .   -

----------

,     .   ,  . 80004004 

 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 
 .an_adr2006 c:\program files\cpsnxml\an_adr2006.prg    184  'CODER'  . 12

----------

5  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

**,     5.
  CheckXML?

----------


## Dolche Vita

!     -11 
***30:   <>. <>=1     2 <>

   ? 17   . :Dezl:

----------


## lubezniy

*Dolche Vita*,      ?

----------


## lubezniy

-    . CheckXML      ,    , -, .    .

----------


## KOLIK1

07.00  28.12.2007  (   )      .    2146827284

----------


## Timur38

. 

 XML-  DOM-... 


***   .
	Reference to undefined entity 'pos'.
	<>3 &pos; &pos;</>
	24
	39


 .   . 




.
	1
	0

----------


## Dolche Vita

> *Dolche Vita*,      ?


  PersikLight .   Chech XML 31.10.07.
    ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

,  .   .

----------

> 07.00  28.12.2007  (   )      .    2146827284


  Excel , 
    Excel(   VBA)

         Excel-e    
                         Visial..
  Excel     Excel

              Excel  ""

 !

----------


## Dolche Vita

[QUOTE=lubezniy;51436233]           ,  .   .[/QUOTE

    .

----------


## lubezniy

> PersikLight .   Chech XML 31.10.07.
>     ,  .


     CheckXML.

----------


## lubezniy

> . 
> 
>     <>3 *&pos;* *&pos;*</>


-  ,  .        (  , ).

----------


## Dolche Vita

> CheckXML.


 .    ?  ?

----------


## lubezniy

*Dolche Vita*, .  .

----------


## Dolche Vita

> *Dolche Vita*, .  .


.        .

----------

?

----------

5.   .
    28.12.2007.
lubezniy,   .
     .

1.    < >.  < >, ,   .
, ,       .    "", "/",    "".    :   ?    . 

2.    < >.  ,       <>  <>.       .

3.    < >.  <>, ,   . 
   ?   ?
, .

      .
1.      ,     " /".
      ,  ,..       ,      : " ", " /", " //", "/ / "?   / , ,  .    ?   ,  ?

2.    ?

.

----------


## Janne

,   -    .      , !

----------


## Elenadm

,    .  :

"8 []:   
.   COM-   . "

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


 ""?

----------


## lubezniy

> 5.   .
>     28.12.2007.


...    .




> .


     (   ) -     .   -     (  ,     ).           - -,    .




> 1.      ,     " /".
>       ,  ,..       ,      : " ", " /", " //", "/ / "?   / , ,  .    ?   ,  ?


       192.        ,      ,    .  ,    (  ).    .



> 2.    ?


,   ,   ?           .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    .  :
> 
> "8 []:   
> .   COM-   . "


   CheckXML.   ?     Windows?

----------


## Elenadm

> CheckXML.   ?     Windows?


 CheckXML  28.12.2007 .   Windows ....?   ,  ,  .

----------


## Dolche Vita

> CheckXML.


 , ,   .
 ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> CheckXML  28.12.2007 .   Windows ....?   ,  ,  .


    CheckXML.         "   "  ,      .  ,    (  ),   .
      "" - " " - "" - "" - "  "?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,   .
>  ?


   PersikLight ?  ?

----------

> CheckXML.         "   "  ,      .  ,    (  ),   .
>       "" - " " - "" - "" - "  "?


 SP2      CheckXML  28.12.2007.

----------


## Elenadm

> CheckXML.         "   "  ,      .  ,    (  ),   .
>       "" - " " - "" - "" - "  "?


 
,  ., CheckXML   ,  11.01.2008 ,    .    ?

----------


## Dolche Vita

> PersikLight ?  ?


   .   .

----------


## lubezniy

> SP2      CheckXML  28.12.2007.


 CheckXML   .     .       .

----------


## lubezniy

*Elenadm*,           ?    ,     ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> .   .


,  ...

----------


## tomirina

()!
*lubezniy*!
   ,     ,      ,     ,  .         ,     *lubezniy*, -      .   ,        (     :Stick Out Tongue:  ).    ,            .          .         ,  ,      :Smilie: 
 :Wow:   :Smilie:  :

----------

> *Elenadm*,           ?    ,     ,    .


 ,      . .    :   1    ,        .      ,    , . - ,   .
   ,  .

----------


## Elenadm

,

----------


## lubezniy

*tomirina*,           (. ),   , ,   (       ).

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      . .    :   1    ,        .      ,    , . - ,   .
>    ,  .


,    ( )           .          .
       ,   -   CheckXML.

----------


## Elenadm

,   -   CheckXML.[/QUOTE]
   .    .

----------


## Dolche Vita

> ,  ...


   .
      - !!!!
 :yes:   17   .   . :yes:

----------

> ,   -   CheckXML.


   .    .[/QUOTE]

    CHECKXML.

     CHECKXML        .

 -   ,   (!)    CHECKXML.

----------


## Elenadm

> -   ,   (!)    CHECKXML.


    ?     (     )    ?

----------


## Angels-weep

,    !
   5,   ,  , ,    ,  "          . ..."
    ,                ....?????

----------

> ?     (     )    ?


     :



> .   .   ,   ,          .     -4-1.


-    ,    epfr.ru

----------


## lubezniy

*Elenadm*,       .  .    ,    ,        . -     ,       .   ,   ""  -     (    ).

----------


## lubezniy

> 5,   ,  , ,    ,  "          . ..."
>     ,                ....?????


           .  .     .      .     ,      .         .

----------


## Elenadm

,   .     10,  6 .      ,  ,    ,  ,  .      .(((((       ,

----------


## Angels-weep

> .  .     .      .     ,      .         .


 ...
    -  ,     ??  ??? :Embarrassment:    ??

----------

,     -4-2  -4-1           .     .     . ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ...
>     -  ,     ??  ???   ??


  :



> 1.  " "   :                -  -  - .
>  :
>    (, ., ...)          , ..  "", "", "", "  ", "", "", "", ""  ..,       ;
>          ""    ;
>    (., ., ...)  , ,   ,    "", ""   .    ,  ,    : "", "", ""  ..;
>        .   ,     ,       (, ., ...).
> 
>    " "
>    N 1.
> ...

----------


## Angels-weep

> :


  !!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wow:

----------

, , ,        5?  -    .
  , , , ,     5       ,    ,  , , .

     .
   , , .
  !

----------


## tomirina

,     ,    lubezniy.     !





> .      (  ),       .       5 (   !).   :
> 
> 1.     .
> 2.  ,    .
> 3.      1   ""     .   "".
> 4.   2   ,      ,   "". * :  ,    ,  !*
> 5.   3  "",   ,   . 1,   "".    . *    ,   .*
> 6.     -    ,    ""   1,      .     .
> 7.      CheckXML.
> ...

----------


## ptizina

> ,  ., CheckXML   ,  11.01.2008 ,    .    ?


    2 ,     ,     ""         + checkxml.         . ! :Smilie:

----------


## Elenadm

> 2 ,     ,     ""         + checkxml.         . !


     .        , .  , , .  ,

----------

.     ,               .     ,        "   ".      . !

----------


## .

persw???    .    .

----------


## buxgalter

*        1*.    .     !  :yes:

----------


## rekate

( !!!!! :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:  )       .       , ,     . -     .       .

 .

----------

> ,     " /".
>       ,  ,..       ,      : " ", " /", " //", "/ / "?   / , ,  .    ?   ,  ?


"    ..." -  -? . .     ?      ,    . =>  -  .

----------

---	// --- ,         (  ,                  ).

 --- / ---   (   ,            .)

----------

Check  .  .   ,   . "   4/10"  ..  .           10. ,    10 .  ?.    .    / 10%  4%           .    ?        .    .

----------


## Anjuta2007

,   2007             (   2008 ),      ??

----------

.

----------


## lubezniy

,    ,   .     . ,   ,         .
*:          .*

1.      .
2.  *"" - " " - "" - ""*.
3.  *"" - ""*.      " "  " ",   ANSI.       .
4.      *""*, *""*  . .   *"" - ""*   "**" ( )           117  .   * ""    ""  -      .*.
5.     "**"    -11  *"" - ""*   "**"  "**" (   2    ).
6.   *"        "*   -11  *"" - ""*,   "*<></>*" ,  **    "*<>2007< >*",  . 
7.  "" - ""     CheckXML  .

----------


## lubezniy

,  CheckXML            -11.  ,   ,    -11   .    **             -11 -       .

----------


## lubezniy

> Check  .  .   ,   . "   4/10"  ..  .           10. ,    10 .  ?.    .    / 10%  4%           .    ?        .    .


...   -4   ? , ...      -11 , , -6-1 ( ,   ,     ).   -4   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     -4-2  -4-1           .     .     . ,    .


     .     .

----------


## lubezniy

> .     ,               .     ,        "   ".      . !


  ...     -  ,     -    ,  ,   ,  .    (    100%)  -  .   ...       ,       ,   ,             .   -   .  ...

----------

> ...   -4   ? , ...      -11 , , -6-1 ( ,   ,     ).   -4   .


     1     2007 ..     . ,    1 .  ,    1     .      4  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 1     2007 ..     . ,    1 .  ,    1     .


...   .



> 4  ?


,  -11,     1  2007 .   ?

----------


## Olenok1

> 1.    .
> 2.           
>   , 2    - .
> 
>  <>2007</> - 
> 
>      .


  ,   :

2
***30:    <>.     :


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>10</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>1</>
    -<>
       <></>




2
***30:    <>.     :


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>10</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>1</>
    -<>
       <></>




   _ _ 
    1 1 


. 
 2 
 0

----------


## lubezniy

*Olenok1*,      .   .

----------


## Olenok1

> *Olenok1*,      .   .


      1.  493. 027

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.  493. 027


 ,      .  ,     .   -11  -   .      .

----------

52-  _-4-2... 


***30: .   <>:<>=1722963.54   _    245399.98    <>:<>    _-4-2 (    1.00 ).


-<>
   <>PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-060-006-003681-DCK-00001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>
  +<>
  -< ="  " =" ">
    -<_>
       <>1</>
       <> </>
      +<>
      +<>
      +<>
       <>16.01.2008</>
      -<4>
         <>2007</>
        +<>
         <></>
        -<>
           <>1722963.54</>




***30: .   <>:<>=590737.43   _    84215.99    <>:<>    _-4-2 (    1.00 ).


-<>
   <>PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-060-006-003681-DCK-00001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>
  +<>
  -< ="  " =" ">
    -<_>
       <>1</>
       <> </>
      +<>
      +<>
      +<>
       <>16.01.2008</>
      -<4>
         <>2007</>
        +<>
         <></>
        -<>
           <>1722963.54</>
           <>590737.43</> 

     ?   .  494.

----------


## lubezniy

**, ...    ,    ?   ,            -6-1.

----------

,    ?   ,            -6-1.

  -4-2    245400. (  ).
     1722963,54   .

----------

,    .     .

----------

> ,    .     .


    ?   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -4-2    245400. (  ).
>      1722963,54   .


   -6-1 ()      ?
, -       .

----------

245400

----------


## lubezniy

> 245400


,     ...   _...     ...

----------


## .

, ,        : 
".   COM-   ."

   Check-  .  .
     ...    :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

* .*,       .     100 .

----------


## Elenadm

> , ,        : 
> ".   COM-   ."
> 
>    Check-  .  .
>      ...


            .

----------


## .

! 
*lubezniy*, ,      .        ,     ,       ...

*Elenadm*,                 .

 19: 



> -    .
>       ,     CheckXML    Windows     an_adr2006.dll .       - ,   ,   ,   ...  ,          ( ,   ,  )  zip-.               Windows,     CheckXML (  - c:\Program Files\CheckXML),         .    -       .


,       Windows     ,   . 


   (   ):      :   ,  -11 , -6-1, -4-2, -4-1,             2 .  -    ? (     )

----------

, ,   1:      -4-2?

----------


## lubezniy

.     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       Windows     ,   .


 ,     ... .



> (   ):      :   ,  -11 , -6-1, -4-2, -4-1,             2 .  -    ? (     )


     -    ,       .         (  ,    )     .     ,  ,  ,    -   ,   ,     .

----------

?   5

----------


## lubezniy

> ?   5


      ?

----------


## Elenadm

> *Elenadm*,                 .


.   ,    .   ,     ,     .

----------

(        .  ...            PERS-\DATA\data1.dbc
     .

----------


## DenisP

,   5            .     .    ?    ?

----------


## YUM

> (        .  ...            PERS-\DATA\data1.dbc
>      .


*   persw.doc     !!!          . 777  777*   11
, ,   ""       DATA      ...
  ,

----------


## YUM

> ,   5            .     .    ?    ?


     ,      .       ,      :Smilie:

----------

> ...         ... _-  333_


 lubezniy!     .          .

    5 .   ,     .  !      40 - 50 .

  "  5" ()  25.12.2007.     (, , ), ,      .

    . *     !*   ,   2-   ,     -   . 

 !

----------


## Elizavetta

,   1   7,0           :Smilie:

----------

)   ,     .    (((
 1-  _... 


2
!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :


-<_>
   <>2</>
  -<>
    -<>
    <>  </>
    <>088-025-036124</>




2
!!!20:    <>.  ,       <>  <>:


-<_>
   <>2</>
  -<>
    -<>
    <>  </>
    <>088-025-036124</>




2
!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :


-<_>
   <>2</>
  -<>
    -<>
    <>  </>
    <>088-025-036124</>




2
***30: .   <> = " ",   ,      <> = ,    :


-<>
   <>PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-088-025-036024-DCK-11001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>
  +<>
  -< ="  " =" ">
    -<_>
       <>1</>
       <> </>
      -<>
        +<>
         <>1071147641057</>
         <></>
         <>  </>
         <> </>

----------

!!!! !!!! !!!!      !!!!
lubezniy   !!!!    !!!!        !!!! 
 !!!!   !!!!  :Wow:

----------

> 52-  _-4-2... 
> 
> 
> ***30: .   <>:<>=1722963.54   _    245399.98    <>:<>    _-4-2 (    1.00 ).
> 
> 
>      ?   .  494.


     493  494   .      ,   .     ,     .  -   .

----------


## lubezniy

**,       -11?   -4    ? (     "  <> = " ",   ,      <> = ,    :")   ?
   .  333.

----------

:   ... 
***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999

 .   .


    ,     1

----------


## Elenadm

.      ,  ,     ,   .   .
        ,       .  ,    ,  ,  1 "  ".         .      .
 ""   .

----------


## lubezniy

> :   ... 
> ***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999
> 
>  .   .
>    ,     1


    .XML,               .

----------

> .XML,               .


,     ,        ,  ,   ,

----------


## lubezniy

**,   CheckXML ?

----------

*lubezniy*,   11.01.08    ?

----------


## lubezniy

**,       ?

----------

*lubezniy*, PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-060-055-09665-DCK-00003-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML

----------


## 2007

CHECKXML   11.01.08     
.   COM-   


 ?   :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

**,     :   ,    ()     .

----------

*lubezniy*, 060-055-09665      ,

----------


## lubezniy

**,  ???  ,    -,       087 ( ).        ,       000-000-000 00.

----------


## .

().    ,    ,          . ,        ,   .

----------

*lubezniy*,

----------


## lubezniy

**,  . ,  ,     ,        : 000-000-000000. ,         ,     (   ).

----------

> **,       -11?   -4    ? (     "  <> = " ",   ,      <> = ,    :")   ?
>    .  333.


    (((

----------

> (((


     <>
 <>  

  <>  <>  
  30 .   CHECKXML           
       <></>    . 
   ,           .

!

----------

> <>
>  <>  
> 
>   <>  <>  
>   30 .   CHECKXML           
>        <></>    . 
>    ,           .
> 
> !



,     ,   2   ,    )         ,   ?))))              333...  ?        ?!

----------

!!!!!

----------

> ,     ,   2   ,    )         ,   ?))))              333...  ?        ?!


     .   ,   ....     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,   2   ,    )         ,   ?))))              333...  ?        ?!


** .       .    -     ,    ,     ,   ,  .
 ,   ,   (   ,    - ),      .  ,           ,         333.         ,      (,        - ).

----------


## Iriska

> ,   1   7,0


    7-,  ?       1   "     .  
   "     492. ,     !

----------

.
     . 

    ,   msjet40.dll

----------


## -

Check   28.12.07 -11. (   1-7.7 -  494)
  (  lubezn)  :
 :  -    - <C></>  ,         "<>2007</>,
 .

----------


## lubezniy

> Check   28.12.07 -11. 
>   (  lubezn)  :
>  :  -    - <C></>  ,         "<>2007</>,
>  .


   492,   494       - ,    .     . ,     ( )   -11  .      - CheckXML       .

----------

.   1   7.    4 .  .    , ,      4,            .     .

----------

> .   1   7.    4 .  .    , ,      4,            .     .


     1?

----------


## -

,    :Smilie:

----------

,      .

----------


## .

-  .

----------


## info56

Lubezniy!        .           (    ,       ).

----------


## mLora

*.   COM-   .* 

  ,     ,     ,   ,  ..

----------

.
 .
.

----------


## mLora

,   ,  ...
, ,      ?   ....

----------

.          "", " "  " "           :
   .

 Whitespace is not allowed at this location. 
 <>1045000702372< / > 
 22 
 57 

 .   . 




 .    .           .

----------


## Iriska

,     1.  .
-11   :
2
***30:    <>.     :

-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>6</>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>1</>
    -<>
       <></>
 -    ?  1 -  7,  492. !

----------


## 2007

> ,     1.  .
> -11   :
> 2
> ***30:    <>.     :
> 
> -<_>
>    <>2</>
>   +<>
>    <>2007</>
> ...



-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>6</>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     </>
   <>
  <></>

      , .
    .    

     -4-2 - 2  -

----------


## 2007

> ,   ,  ...
> , ,      ?   ....


   2

----------

,   .

!!!10:    <>.  <>, ,   :


!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :


 1-  _-4-1... 


2 []:   
   01.10.2007  10.10.2007,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 01.10.2007,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 31.08.2007,       !


   ,  .
   5  -    . 
   ?     .   - ,  -   .   ?

     -  .        -4-1.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,  ...
> , ,      ?   ....


  ...

----------


## lubezniy

> .          "", " "  " "           :
>    .
> 
>  Whitespace is not allowed at this location. 
>  <>1045000702372< / > 
>  22 
>  57 
> 
>  .   .


, -...
,       .  ,     ,    . :
*    .*
 ,  .    2 ,   -          (  __).        .   :** .     ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


      -        .       .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      .


 ,  ,        .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!10:    <>.  <>, ,   :
> !!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :


    ,    .   - .  333,   http://www.opfr.spb.ru/PO.HTM (,       ).




> 2 []:


  .    ,      -   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2


 (    ):       http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address/ .

----------


## mLora

> !!!20:    <>.  ,       <>  <>:





> !!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :





> !!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :




*lubezniy*,      ...
    , ..  ,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     1.  .
> -11   :
> 2
> ***30:    <>.     :


 ...         .    -11,     (  /  ,    )  **       2007...    .   ,       ?  (     ),    1    - ,  , ,    .     333    2007   ),        .           -     ,  CheckXML    (  -       28.12.2007 .).
,    -11 1    280 (    ),    .    1  .    , ,   -11   .  ,      -11  -4    /.       .

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,      ...
>     , ..  ,


    ,   .

----------


## 2007

> (    ):       http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address/ .


 !  .    1 7.7        . :Big Grin:

----------


## Spiridonov

> ,   5            .     .    ?    ?


      ,   .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> !  .    1 7.7        .


,   ,     .  ,   -         :        ,  , ,  ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

*DenisP*, *Spiridonov*,      .    ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> *    <-11></-11>*
> ...
>       , .


  ,  ,  .  192   -11   (?) ,        192        .    (-1).      :



> ,       .


 -11      - **. ,  ,        .

----------


## Flex.net

ChekXML      

!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :

-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <> ''</>
    <>049-003-035085</>

!!!20:    <>.  ,       <>  <>:

-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <> ''</>
    <>049-003-035085</>

!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :

-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <> ''</>
    <>049-003-035085</>

 ,     .
 ? 
p.s.      : -11  -4-2?

----------


## 2006

> ,  ,  .  192   -11   (?) ,        192        .    (-1).      :
> 
>  -11      - **. ,  ,        .


    2,0 (-) -11  ,       ,    .       -11?     :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> 2,0 (-) -11  ,       ,    .       -11?


 ,  ,      .         -11    -  , ,  .

----------


## 2006

*lubezniy*, .

----------

:    -4-2,    (  ) ,      .
, ,   ?

----------


## DenisP

> *DenisP*, *Spiridonov*,      .    ,      .


   . ,      

P.S.           .

----------

.  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.
   5.  .     11.01.08.
     ,   , ,  .    .
 ,     .
       .
  ,           .
    4.00 -  .
     7.00 -  .

  ,  !!!!!!!!

----------


## diogenes

, ,    -     .
1.           ? . -  ,   .         ,      ?

2.     5.   ,    -11   XML.  ,  -11     .     .

3.     - 1 ,    -   -4-1  -4-2?  -,   -4-2      , ..  1. 

    .

----------

lubezniy   .    .                    .       "", " "  " ".  .

----------

" ....."

----------


## diogenes

,    5   -11? 
     5  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.           ? . -  ,   .         ,      ?


 ,   ?   -4  ,             .



> 2.     5.   ,    -11   XML.  ,  -11     .     .


 ,   ,        .



> 3.     - 1 ,    -   -4-1  -4-2?  -,   -4-2      , ..  1.


 192:



> *   "              " (-4-1  -4-2)
> *
> 43.      2002   () :
>  -4-1      ,       -      ,     "    ",       ,      ..;
>  -4-2 ( )      ,      -      ,     " "  -6-1.


 .   "-"   .

----------


## diogenes

,    .

.      5.       -  15   ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    .
> 
> .      5.       -  15   ,  .


    5    ...   ,  -11     .      (  )    .

----------


## lubezniy

> " ....."


  192:



> 12. **       ,   -1, -3, -4-1  -4-2, -:
>    ;
>        ,     ,        : "  ,    ... ";
>      ,    ,   ;       ;
>  ,   ,      ,   ,   : ",    ,   ,     , ";
>           .

----------


## lubezniy

*diogenes*,     437.   192 (  -4-1):




> " "  " "      .        -  (   )     " "    ,     ,       -    .


 -4-2        .

----------

to lubezniy 
          XML
www.logic-pfr.narod.ru

----------


## lubezniy

**,   .   -   ,    ,  ""     .

----------

,  -       .
1.    -5 -      , .. 5000,22 .     ?       .
2.     ,   ,    - ,          !    .
  ,   .

----------


## verion

1: (7.7, 293)
   ,    :Smilie:  

*1* 
    1-  _  ... 
***   1-  _  ...
	  .    (    ). 
 : .
	<>1</>

*1* 
  <>2007</> 
  <>31.12.2007</> 
  <-11></-11> 
  <>1</> 
  <>9</> 

          , 

*2* 
 1-  _... 
***30:    <>.     :
-<>
     <>1</>
    -<>
       <></>
***30:    <>.     :
***30:    <>.     :

*2* 

<>
<></> 
<>
<>4739</> 
<>998</> 
<>0</> 
</>
</>

      2

  :
<>
<>2</>



*3* 

     !!!

PS.          ,       .
    !  .

----------


## Coreopsis

?????????


,     - 

ب

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  -       .
> 1.    -5 -      , .. 5000,22 .     ?       .


 ?   ,  ?



> 2.     ,   ,    - ,          !    .
>   ,   .


    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?????????


 ?  .

----------


## Coreopsis



----------


## lubezniy

*verion*   445, :      . ,  CheckXML            -11.          ,     .       -       .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?????????
> ,     - 
> ب


,  ...       5  CheckXML (  ,   ), .  176.

----------


## Coreopsis

. 4     .   ,      19 5 ).  CheckXML     .

----------

lubezniy,      ,      CheckXML   _ (  16.01.08).         .     -    .

----------

-11. ,  ?   -6-1 ,  -11 - ... ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> . 4     .   ,      19 5 ).  CheckXML     .


  ,  .         OEM ( ASCII,    ,     - DOS-866),   CheckXML -   ANSI (Windows-1251).

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy,      ,      CheckXML   _ (  16.01.08).         .     -    .


          -   CheckXML    . ,  ,  .

----------


## Coreopsis

> CheckXML -   ANSI


 ,   ,    2*2,  4 .  1   ,  , ,         .       .

, ,  , 5       ,      ,   1 ( )  .

----------

,   FAQ      -      ...

----------

??

----------

2
***30:    <>.     :


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>24</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>1</>
    -<>
       <></>




2
***30:    <>.     :


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>24</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>1</>
    -<>
       <></>




2
***30:    <>.     :


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>24</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>1</>
    -<>
       <></>




   _ _ 
    1 1 


. 
 3 
 1

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   FAQ      -      ...


, .

----------


## lubezniy

> ??


     -11  -6-1,   192     (            ),   ,   .      -     ,      .

----------

> -   CheckXML    . ,  ,  .


     -      .  :Smilie:  !   -   :Hmm:

----------

> -11. ,  ?   -6-1 ,  -11 - ... ...


F1 ,    "    ( 2002 .)"  .

----------

,    :Smilie:  -    !  :Shame:  
ps:    lubezniy        ,       :yes:

----------

1 7,7 ()        5       ,   .      .     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 1 7,7 ()        5       ,   .      .     ?


...      ,    ?    -     5...     .

----------

.   - ,        ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .   - ,        ?


, , ,   5.      .  ,     -       .

----------

lubezniy

----------

*lubezniy*,        ,  ,      ,     ,    ,        1

----------


## olgaalekseenko

KLADR   5  -

----------


## olgaalekseenko

-  .     -  -  .      ,     "_" (.. )    .   5  "" .

----------


## lubezniy

> -  .     -  -  .      ,     "_" (.. )    .   5  "" .


,   ,   -       .         .
 :           - ,       .

----------

> -  .     -  -  .      ,     "_" (.. )    .   5  "" .


  : -   -  
"-"          .
CHECKXML   ,   .

----------


## Eniki

,,
  ?
2


***   1-  _  ...


   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>1</> 



   _ _ 
    1 1

----------

> ,,
>   ?
> 2
> 
> 
> ***   1-  _  ...
> 
> 
>    .    (    ). 
> ...


   ,    
   .

    ""     ,     
  99.99 %  .        .

----------


## Dolche Vita

lubezniy,       .    .   !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> : -   -  
> "-"          .
> CHECKXML   ,   .


  ,      (700-014).         :



> 3)            -,        (_ 40_).


        " "  :



> 3.     *, ,*     (_ 30_).


    (      )    ,   ,   ,   CheckPSN.     CheckXML -   .

----------


## Selenik

, ,  !!!

    :

!!!10:    <>. ,   :
-<_-4-2>
   <>4</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <>008-582-758 72</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <></>
    -<>

***30:     <>.  <>=643   .    :
-<_-4-2>
   <>4</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <>008-582-758 72</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <></>
    -<>
       <>643</>


    ,      ,     -   ,     .    1.


    :

***    103-  _-4-2  ...

       .  <>     .

 <>130<>

    ????

----------


## lubezniy

*Selenik*,  .

----------

> : -   -  
> "-"          .
> CHECKXML   ,   .


CHECKXML    
 -   -   ,  
" - "       CHECKXML.
   " -"  "- " .

----------

,             ?

----------

> ,             ?


 2005         .

----------

1.8     -     ...     7    ?
, !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

, -,    ? 

"  .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>1</>
 1 
 0 "

----------


## pochemuchka

(),  ,    ,  .
    ,   ,    Excele  ,       ?

----------


## verion

> *verion*   445, :      . ,  CheckXML            -11.          ,     .       -       .


  ,    xml-            -11,  
   +    =   .
  , ,  ,  CheckXML  "!!!"

----------


## lubezniy

*verion*, ,    .     ,  ,    -11         .           .  ,           ,        406.         XML,  (   ?)   .     (       )      ,       ,     .   ,   -     .   ,        -     .

----------

> (),  ,    ,  .
>     ,   ,    Excele  ,       ?


->Excel (   VBA)

    Excel-     
                                                       VISIAL...

----------


## verion

*lubezniy*, ,        - .

----------

.  5   4.1  4.2?  ? -      4.2.

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*, ,        - .


,      .   442 **  .   ,          .        ,     , ,  ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> .  5   4.1  4.2?  ? -      4.2.


 ,       ( ) ?     ,   ?

----------

, 2   -  4.2....   : "",  5 ...   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , 2   -  4.2....   : "",  5 ...   ?


   .   -     .

----------


## pochemuchka

,      .
 4-2  ,        ?

----------

> :    -4-2,    (  ) ,      .
> , ,   ?


    1    ,   , - ,  ,    ,   ...

----------

..   CHECKxML  11.01.2008,   4-2   , 4-1 (   )     :
   .   .  
 </> 
  ???

----------


## msw

http://forum.klerk.ru/member.php?u=8699     .    ,        .   3 . :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Super:

----------


## msw

*Lubezniy*   .    ,        3  ::condom::   :Super:

----------


## lubezniy

> 4-1 (   )     :
>    .   .  
>  </> 
>   ???


,  ,     .  , -4-1    .

----------


## C

:
   1: 8.0 (8.0.16.2)     ,  2.1 (2.1.12.3)

   CHECKxML  11.01.2008   -4-2    ""  2- ,   -11   :

 1-  _... 
2
***30: .     <>: ' '
-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>01.01.2008</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>127</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <></>
  -<>
     <>1 556 533</>

2
***30: .     <>: ' '
-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>01.01.2008</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>127</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <></>
  -<>
     <>1 556 533</>
     <>306 444</>
 1-  _  ... 
2

***   1-  _  ...
   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>1</> 
   _ _ 
    1 1 

. 
 3 
 0 

    ,  ?  , .

----------


## lubezniy

*C*,    :  ""        .
 ,     ""  "",       (    ".00").   ,       .     .

----------


## C

> *C*,    :  ""        .
>  ,     ""  "",       (    ".00").   ,       .


,  .         :yes:  .     ,    .

----------


## sashina mama

Lubezniy!          ..     .  .   .  .  40 .    .

----------


## olgaalekseenko

?     ,     ?

    (      )    ,   ,   ,   CheckPSN.     CheckXML -   .

----------

<_>
   <>2</>
         <>
               <>
                     <>000000000000</>
                     <>000000000</>
               </>
              <>000000000000000</>
              <></>
              <> </>
               <> </>
               <>000-000-000000</>
           </>
       <>2007</>
       <>31.12.2007</>
       <-11></-11>
       <>1</>
       <>24</>
<>
       <></>
       <>/</>
</>
        <>
	<>2</>
	<>
		<></>
		<>2007</>
		<>
			<>100.00</>
			<>300.00</>
		  	<>0.00</>
		</>
	</>
	<>
		<></>
		<>
			<>100.00</>
			<>300.00</>
			<>0.00</>
		</>
	</>
        </>
		<></>
		<>
			<>100000.00</>
			<>30000.00</>
			<>0.00</>
		</>
	<>
		<>2</>
		<>
			<></>
			<>2007</>
			<>
			     <>100000.00</>
			     <>30000.00</>
			     <>0.00</>
			</>
		</>
		<>
			<></>
			<>
			     <>100000.00</>
			     <>30000.00</>
			     <>0.00</>
			</>
		</>
	</>
		<>
		<>2</>
		<>
			   <></>
			   <>2007</>
			<>
			        <>100.00</>
			        <>300.00</>
			        <>0.00</>
			</>
		</>
		<>
			<></>
			<>
			       <>100.00</>
			       <>300.00</>
			       <>0.00</>
			</>
		</>
	</>
<>19.01.2008</>
</_>

----------


## lubezniy

> ?     ,     ?


       482.  (   ), ** .

----------


## C

> *C*, 
>  ,     ""  "",       (    ".00").   ,       .     .


   .     .
   -11   ,    -4-2   ,    .     127     -  .?

----------


## lubezniy

> .     .
>    -11   ,    -4-2   ,    .     127     -  .?


. ,           (      ).         ,    .  ,             -- ...       .
,  ,    -  ,       ""  ,      .

----------


## C

:Smilie:  ,   ,              .

----------

-4-1  -4-2,      ?
  2  ,    3- ,     2007    .  .
   ?

----------


## lubezniy

**,  FAQ.    ,        .

----------


## lola73

,    2007       - .     -4-1     -4-2?     ,     -4-1  :Frown:    ,  . !

----------


## YUM

> C:\DOCUME~1\ASUS\LOCALS~1\Temp\PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-060-016-002608-DCK-00001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
> 
> 
> 
>   _      _-4-2 ... 
> 
> 
>     _      _-4-2
> 
> ...


       -       . .. ,   .
         .
 :Wink:  
 ,    ...      .

----------


## lubezniy

> -       . .. ,   .
>          .
>  
>  ,    ...      .


   -      .

----------

.         ?    ?    .       150.,   150   150?    .-   200.
    .              .

----------


## funtik)

,    5    ,       \...
     ...       ,   ,   !!)
 )

----------


## 1

.   L.   .       PSNXML.dll  .

----------


## Luluk

!!!     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 3377

!     ?

----------


## Luluk



----------


## YUM

...     ,   ""  . . .   .  -   ,        .
 ,   !   ,    !!! 
    ,     XML " ":
,     ?       ?
     ?   -  ?   ,              !!!!

----------


## lubezniy

.   :




> 1.    - MSJET35,   COM,    ,  
> 2.     
> 3.


  ,     . 1           .     ,          ,          -     .
*:     !*

----------


## lubezniy

*YUM*,         ?

----------


## ...

-     -11 ????
    ...

----------

.     ( ..).    .   !

----------


## 1



----------

> .     ( ..).    .   !


    ?
    ?

----------

> !!!     .


Luluk        ?
       .    150,    150  150?

----------


## 22

.  ,        .  ,      0.

----------


## Green-eyed

**30                 < >  <>  
                           <> : 
!!20            

 ?     -       : -   !

----------


## 1

.

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,         ?


,  ...   ... :Big Grin:

----------


## lubezniy

> 


     ...   , ,  .  .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ...   ...


 ,  XML,   ,  -     (,  , )     .    .       XML   .

----------


## 77

- (),   ,   - !!!    ,  4.    : " Exel-  .     ."    ,  , .  .   , , .

----------


## zabu1

- lubezniy.
4          1     Checkxml.
          .      .
    .      1 .         
PFR-700-Y-2008-ORG-
  PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-.       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> PFR-700-Y-2008-ORG-
>   PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-.       ?


  ,   ""     .  (   192)     .     2007    2008 ,   ?   (  CheckXML   )       :



> ,   -     ,       ,   "  "      ",    " (, , ,      ).  , *   :    ,  ,     .* ,    .


 ,    CheckXML,    28.12.2007 .

----------

> .     .
>    -11   ,    -4-2   ,    .     127     -  .?


   21.01.2008, 22:16  ,    ,          . ---,  !       !

----------


## vasamase

> ...      ,    ....


 !       !

----------

> .   L.   .       PSNXML.dll  .


   .             an_adr2006.dll,     .        .

----------


## lubezniy

> - (),   ,   - !!!    ,  4.    : " Exel-  .     ."    ,  , .  .   , , .


  .

----------


## 77

> .


 .  .        . ,   - .   ?

----------


## C

> 21.01.2008, 22:16  ,    ,          . ---,  !       !


 ,  ,      ,      .     ,  80   127 ,  .    -     /   -      3-4  ,      .  ,     ???

----------


## lubezniy

> **30                 < >  <>  
>                            <> : 
> !!20            
>  ?     -       : -   !


 ...    4.0 .
    CheckXML,  ,   .  ,     (   700-014):




> 2)         **     (_ 30_). (          ()    : http://www.gnivc.ru/)
> 3)          *, ,*     (_ 30_).
> 4)          * ,*     (_ 20_).
> 5)  *, ,*  (_ 20_).


  ,      (  ) -   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,      ,      .     ,  80   127 ,  .    -     /   -      3-4  ,      .  ,     ???


    ,       -         .

----------


## lubezniy

,      CheckXML.    ,         .   5   :

*:* 124617
* :* 
*:* _< >_
*:* 
*. :* _< >_
*:* _< >_
*:* _< >_
*:* 1471 (  5      )
*:* 10

 , ,    (  , ).    - .    CheckXML      :




> 3 []:   
> !!!20:    <>: <>   <> ,  <>   <>  :


  ,  ""      .      :


```
<>
    <></>
    <>124617</>
     <>
      <>
      <></>
      <></>
      </>
      <>
      <></>
      <></>
      </>
      <>
      <></>
      <></>
      </>
      <>
      <></>
      <></>
      </>
      <>
      <></>
      <></>
      </>
      <>
       <>.</>
       <>1471</>
      </>
      </>
      <>
      <>.</>
      <>10</>
      </>
     </>
    </>
```

----------


## 1

> .             an_adr2006.dll,     .        .


    .            : .        .

----------


## C

> ,       -         .


!!!!     -     ,  2.5 (2.5.6.4).  -11   ""    -     .     3 : 2  ,        -   ,  1 -     -   .    -    ,     ???  
   ""   :Razz:  ,     ,          . :War:  
P.S.          :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!!     -     ,  2.5 (2.5.6.4).  -11   ""    -     .     3 : 2  ,        -   ,  1 -     -   .    -    ,     ???


   ( )    ,            .    ,           .



> P.S.


   ...    ()  .  :yes:

----------


## C

> ( )    ,            .    ,           .


,  .   ,    +      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  .   ,    +      .


  - .  ,   .   ""    -           :    ,      ,   .   ,  , , , ,  (   ).

----------

2007     ,  



> : 1471


  .   (      :Embarrassment:  )
    - ?

----------


## C

> - .  ,   .   ""    -           :    ,      ,   .   ,  , , , ,  (   ).


 -       ,    , .      -  ,  ,   .
            ,     - "   L Editor" ,    .       .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2007     ,  
>   .   (      )
>     - ?


   (http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address/ ), -  -   ,   (, .       ). ,      ( " "),     . /      (    ).

----------


## lubezniy

> -       ,    , .      -  ,  ,   .
>             ,     - "   L Editor" ,    .       .


  ,   "".

----------

, .  :Embarrassment:               ?  ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> , .               ?  ..


 FAQ.      .

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------


## vvviii

> **30                 < >  <>  
>                            <> : 
> !!20            
> 
>  ?     -       : -   !


 , -     
 . C CHECKXML     .

----------


## lubezniy

> C CHECKXML     .


      .  ,         .

----------

!

    (    )   5           ?

----------


## vvviii

> -       ,    , .      -  ,  ,   .
>             ,     - "   L Editor" ,    .       .


 ->"  Microsoft Office Word"

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>     (    )   5           ?


    -    .

----------


## C

1-  _-4-1... 


2 []:   
!!!10: . 2007-            PFR-700-Y-2008-ORG-084-002-051507-DCK-07002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML:


-<_-4-1>
   <>2</>
   <>-4-1</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>002-647-788 42</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2007</>

----------

!    -     .

       -

----------


## lubezniy

> !    -     .
> 
>        -


      .

----------


## 4

-       !     ,        .        !
   .      .
 !!!

----------


## katze

5,    " ",     !, lubeziy!

----------

...
,     ??       5....
-       ...

----------


## 4

207 .      ,    01.01.2007-31.12.2007,     - 05.07.2007 - 30.11.2007

----------


## C

!!!!!
    5   !!!   ,           . 
      5 ,   ????

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!!!
>     5   !!!   ,           . 
>       5 ,   ????


  ?

----------


## C

> ?


    ,        ,    ,     ,   ((. 
  .....))

----------


## vvviii

> ...
> ,     ??       5....
> -       ...


      01.01.2007  31.12.2007,     .

----------


## C

> ,        ,    ,     ,   ((. 
>   .....))


   ....))    :Smilie:

----------

-...  ...
   2006        ...            ....     ,           2007.....   ???

----------


## _

**       .   -11     "   "  "2006" -  -500,00 (,  500,00),  "2007" - -500,00.   -    .

     -    5.        ( )   ( ).     - .         .  (        )     ?

----------

> **       .   -11     "   "  "2006" -  -500,00 (,  500,00),  "2007" - -500,00.   -    .


!    , ..  2006.,    2005    100...    "       ."   2005 - 100....

  ,    "       ."  2007  -  150....      2007,   2006  

    -???

----------

, ... ...    -11     2007   150....
!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

,   ,     CheckXML    ,   ???

----------


## lubezniy

> **       .   -11     "   "  "2006" -  -500,00 (,  500,00),  "2007" - -500,00.   -    .
> 
>      -    5.        ( )   ( ).     - .         .  (        )     ?


, .   ,        ( ),   .

----------


## 77

,  
  4.1         
    2007 .    
01.01.2007 - 23.07.2007  
24.07.2007 - 31.12.2007   

 1-  _-4-1  ... 
2 []:   
***   1-  _-4-1  ...
	  .   . 
	</>

 11 

-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>2</>
   <>104</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <></>
  -<>
     <>2 586,16</>

----------


## 5179684

1  5.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  
>   4.1         
>     2007 .    
> 01.01.2007 - 23.07.2007  
> 24.07.2007 - 31.12.2007


        -4,   -11 -  .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1  5.


   1...   .

----------


## 3377

(-6-1, -1),   .   checkXML   :     ,   ,   .  CPNXML.dll  .   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> (-6-1, -1),   .   checkXML   :     ,   ,   .  CPNXML.dll  .   ?


. .    .

----------


## ---

,    ,    ,    .       5,  ,   .    " "   -4-2?  .       ,   ?  ,   ,      -11   ? .

----------


## 3377

> . .    .


  ,              !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ---

,     ,      5    -11?    ,    . ,?        ?

----------


## _

*lubezniy*        - .  :yes:  ,   ( )  ,    ,    -      . ,    .  :Big Grin:  

,     :Embarrassment:   -        - -11  9006,  , ..  .. .        ,    .     (    ).   .




> ,   ,     CheckXML    ,   ???


 ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,      5    -11?    ,    . ,?        ?


   , ,   ,          -               .   -  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      -        - -11  9006,  , ..  .. .        ,    .     (    ).   .


 ,       . ,   ,   , . .        .   ,   ,  -11      -       .



> ,   .


, .  :yes: 

UPD:  -5    "" - " ",      .  ,   .

----------


## ---

,     .    , :   (    6-1), -4-2.   .         -11,    ?     ?
 -4-2    :  -  (  ) -   ?  ,  ?      .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     .    , :   (    6-1), -4-2.   .         -11,    ?     ?


 . " " (   - -6-1)        .       -   (-11)   (-4-1  -4-2).  -6-1       ( -11 -  ).



> -4-2    :  -  (  ) -   ?  ,  ?      .    .


   -      .  ,     , ,  .   ,    5?           -     .

----------


## ---

(-4-2), ,     .    -11    -     ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> (-4-2), ,     .    -11    -     ,    .


       2 :  - -11,  - -4-2.   ,    2  ?

----------


## ---

lubezniy!       ,       ?   ,   ,  ,     ,    !!!  5   2 . !!!   !!! CheckXML   22.01.08.  .

----------


## ---

,   ,    :
30 :   <>      ""
   ?   ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,    :
> 30 :   <>      ""
>    ?   ,    .


,        .              .     .  .

----------


## vvviii

> ,  
>   4.1         
>     2007 .    
> 01.01.2007 - 23.07.2007  
> 24.07.2007 - 31.12.2007   
> 
>  1-  _-4-1  ... 
> 2 []:   
> ***   1-  _-4-1  ...
> ...


   -11  200%    ,   ( 99%)     <>.

----------

, .    ,    ,   checkXML  28.12.07.        22.01.08,       .           ?

----------


## .

,  ,      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 4

-      11 .     22  -   .

----------


## _

> ,  ,      ?


   , -,     5 - .

----------


## .

> , -,     5 - .


  ?

----------


## hiker

.  2.2.12.0.       ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> , .    ,    ,   checkXML  28.12.07.        22.01.08,       .           ?


        CheckXML - http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=checkxml_izm.php

----------


## lubezniy

> .  2.2.12.0.       ,


    .     -  -     .   ,   ,        -    .

----------

1-      
2 []:   

***   1-  _-4-2  ..
	   .
  <>   .
	<></>
     ,        (       . )        :Frown:  ,                   ,      , .   :
 9 []:   
!!!20: .   <> = "137-124-029 26"            2 ( 8-     _-4-2)!

----------


## vvviii

> .  2.2.12.0.       ,


  -     ,          .

----------


## ---

,   ,   -   .       ?     ,   .         ?     ,   ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1-      
> 2 []:


       .      -4-1.

----------

> .      -4-1.


,   1-  ?

----------


## _

> ?


 ,   ()  ,

----------


## .

> ,   ()  ,


 ! 
,  ,    ,  ....

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ()  ,


,  , ,  (, ,   /).       -  "       ";     ,  . .,  . .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ! 
> ,  ,    ,  ....


    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   1-  ?


 ...   .

----------


## .

> 


, ,

----------


## _

> , ,


     -  , .   ?   ?     ?

----------


## .

http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/kladr/ (  )

    5      .
  -   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/kladr/ (  )
> 
>     5      .
>   -   ?


         "" - "" - "   ".  .  :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,   -   .


     ,    .    ,   CheckXML    .



> ?     ,   .         ?     ,   ,      .


 .   ,  .   .

----------


## _

*  .*   ,     *lubezniy*  -      (   )

----------

> ...   .


 ,    :Frown:   :Abuse:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


,       .  ,     ,     .

----------


## .

,      http://www.gnivc.ru/document.asp?id=80

----------


## lubezniy

> -     ,          .


  .     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      http://www.gnivc.ru/document.asp?id=80


        .

----------


## .

,    ,   ?
http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/kladr/ (  )
     - "" - "" - "   ".       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,   ?


,  .        .



> - "" - "" - "   ".       ?


.

----------


## _

.    , ,     (         ).

,  .

----------

> ,       .  ,     ,     .


..  .        4-1     ,    ? ,    ?   :      -,      ?

----------


## _

:
30:    <>.     :
-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>1</>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>1</>
    -<>
       <></>

               .   ?  :Embarrassment:       7.7

----------


## lubezniy

> ..  .        4-1     ,    ? ,    ?


   ? -  ,     .     -6-1,    , ,   . -11  .
    -       ,     .



> :      -,      ?


   -.   - .

----------


## _

- ,     -  -       .

----------


## .

,    -11   ...       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> :
> 30:    <>.     :
> ...
> 
>                .


      ,       ""?



> ?       7.7


    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    -11   ...       ?


    5: "" - " ".  ,    . .

----------


## 3377

!   !       CheckXML     !    .     22.01.08  !      !   :yes:  

    ...  :Frown:

----------

> - ,     -  -       .


,   :Frown:        ,    ( 4-  )    .     ,          ,    .    :yes:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _



----------


## .

-      " XML" ?

----------


## _



----------


## lubezniy

> ,         ,


, ... ,    ?



> ,          ,    .


  .      .   ,    ,   ...  ,    .

----------

,   ?

----------


## apvp

> !   !       CheckXML     !    .     22.01.08  !      !   
> 
>     ...


,     .      .   . !    COM!!

----------


## Green-eyed

> , ,    (  , ).    - . 
> 
> [/CODE]



    5,      .    ,       ,  ,         ,    ,    -  .   -   !      !
     ,        !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Green-eyed

> ,   ?


  :
1 - 
2 - 
3 - 
   .

----------

> :
> 1 - 
> 2 - 
> 3 - 
>    .


        ,  1-     :Wow:       ??

----------

> , ... ,    ?
> 
>   .      .   ,    ,   ...  ,    .


   ,     ,          ,    ,    :Frown:

----------


## Green-eyed

> ,  1-          ??


   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,          ,    ,


     ,    ? ,  - ?

----------

.       -   ?   ,     .

----------

-,       !!! ,   3 , -...

----------


## Iriska

, ,  -   .?   ?      4   ,    .

----------

5  5.30.25  15.01.2008
  CheckXML   :
   ( )  <   >
,,    5   .  :Frown:

----------


## C

> , ,  -   .?   ?      4   ,    .


        8 ,    20-,     12.

----------


## lubezniy

> 5  5.30.25  15.01.2008
>   CheckXML   :
>    ( )  <   >
> ,,    5   .


  .

----------


## .

6-1   ,      .

----------


## .

:
2


***   1-  _  ...


      . 
    <>  ,     . 
 <></> 



  _ 
    () 2 


.

----------


## lubezniy

> 6-1   ,      .


 ,    ,       -6-1   (   -11)      192   -6-1  .

----------


## lubezniy

> <></>


    -     (    ).

----------


## .

,         .               .

----------


## .

,   -11     :Wow:

----------

> .       -   ?   ,     .
> __________________


    .     .           "  " .  .  - .

----------


## hiker

> .     .           "  " .  .  - .


  :yes:    ,      ::nyear::

----------

, . :     2006 .       2006 .  2007 .   ,        2007 . ,   .  ?

----------


## vvviii

> , . :     2006 .       2006 .  2007 .   ,        2007 . ,   .  ?


  ,         
.         ,    .
         ,     .

----------

> ,         
> .         ,    .
>          ,     .



    .      .        ,

----------


## lubezniy

> .      .        ,


 **?

----------

2
!!!10: . 2007-            PFR-700-Y-2008-ORG-084-037-022484-DCK-07001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML:


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>




   _ _ 
    1 1 


! 
 2 


    .   .     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 2
> !!!10: . 2007-


.  540.

----------

> **?


 1-  _-4-2  ... 

2 []:   

***   1-  _-4-2  ...


    . 
  <>   . 
 <></>

----------

> .  540.


C,,    :yes:

----------


## vvviii

> 1-  _-4-2  ... 
> 
> 2 []:   
> 
> ***   1-  _-4-2  ...
> 
> 
>     . 
>   <>   . 
>  <></>


  <>

----------

, ,      . 
   1 8.1.          .    -11. .      .           1. ,

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,      . 
>    1 8.1.          .    -11. .      .           1. ,


.  639.

----------

> .  639.


, ,  .   .     .       .

----------


## vvviii

> , ,  .   .     .       .


    ,           -.

     -11.

----------

> ,           -.
> 
>      -11.


      1.         !!!

----------


## 74

.  2.1  18.01.08,   CheckXML  11.01.08.   

2 []:   
***  COM! 

 80004004 

 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 
 .an_adr2006 c:\windows\system32\an_adr2006.prg    214  'CODER'  . 12 

   .
    CheckXML  22.01.08   !
    ,        ! !

----------


## lubezniy

> CheckXML  11.01.08.


.

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.         !!!


 ?            .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        ! !


    (   , c:\PCH)   .

----------

> ?            .


 ...  :Smilie: )     (    ).       ,                    .  , , ...

----------

***30:       <>.
 <> = 0.00     0.00, ..   01.01.2007,
       01.09.2000       !

      1 ,      , "  " ,   ,lubezniy

----------


## zunechka

*    Expert-Software*

      .  .      -4 .          ( )  :Frown:

----------


## Funny

!
 ,    ,      ?

  :

  5,  - ,      -    .
      -    ( !!!)

       -     ,  ....

 ?

,  ,   ,   ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## zunechka

-      -6     ???   -11-  .   ?????

----------


## lubezniy

> -      -6     ???   -11-  .   ?????


.     .

----------


## lubezniy

> -     ,  ....
>  ?
> ,  ,   ,   ....


  ,   ...  ,         - 0 , 0 .    ("")  ,  CheckXML     .
  ,  CheckXML          ,    (,  ,     -11).     .

----------

.      ,  -

----------


## 74

> (   , c:\PCH)   .



!   ,    .
-   !!!

----------


## 77

-      ,     ( 9  13)   ,  !      :           .        ,      ,    ,   -    - . !    -2   .

----------


## lubezniy

*77*,     ""  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .      ,  -


          .   ,      .     ,   -     .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1 ,      , "  " ,   ,lubezniy


      1    ,    , ,   .      ,   1    ,    ,    , ,   " 2"   (       :Smilie:  ).

----------

5  15.01.2008
,,      .,.        3- ?

----------


## Funny

> ,  CheckXML          ,    (,  ,     -11).     .


  ! 
     ,    ! :yes:  

,    .

----------


## hiker

:Embarrassment:       -    .   0//

----------


## lubezniy

> 5  15.01.2008
> ,,      .,.        3- ?


  .   ,   " "   " "  "".

----------


## lubezniy

> -    .   0//


,  ...    :    ,  ,     .          -    .

----------


## Marina_t

,      :yes:  
        2006 , ..  2007     .  .  1 (        ),   !   -4-1   ,     ,     .              .    ? .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      
> 
>         2006 , ..  2007     .  .  1 (        ),   !   -4-1   ,     ,     .              .    ? .


    ,    1   -4-1.     -  :*     .*

----------


## 77

> *77*,     ""  ?


""       .   Excele    . , ,   :         .  2       (sic!)  -,   ,        (    !). ,    ,  ,   .

----------


## Marina_t

lubezniy,  1  7.7
      (    :Big Grin:  )      1    :Wow:

----------


## 2008

,    1    7.7   5 ( ) ,    5,     1000 .    ,      ..,  ., , . ,   5- .  ,   ?

----------

!      2.        .    ?

----------


## buhgalter

"-"
    17       .         (-4-2)-,     .    ,      ?
  ,  ,  !   :Smilie:

----------

" 7"   "-    7.0"???

----------


## _

, ,       ?
      2006 :
2019   
807  ,

    2007  (..  ) 
2020  
808   (..   ,  )

 2007  
49985 -   
14609 -   


52005 -   
15417 -   .

,   . 
  ,  "   "   ?

----------


## _

> !      2.        .    ?


,     .       .

----------

> , ,       ?
>       2006 :
> 2019   
> 807  ,
> 
>     2007  (..  ) 
> 2020  
> 808   (..   ,  )
> 
> ...


     :
 :    2006       2019        807
:                     2007      49985     14609
:                      2006        2019        807
:                      2007       49986     14610
 :     2008           -1          -1

----------


## _

> : 2006 2019 807


     ,    2020  808,   2019  807.
    (

----------


## lubezniy

*_*,  FAQ.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    1    7.7   5 ( ) ,    5,     1000 .    ,      ..,  ., , . ,   5- .  ,   ?


.   ,   -  5  1.     *  4.0* -     (   1,       ).  -    ,         .
   7.0  -            -    .

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy,  1  7.7
>       (    )      1


     .      . , :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...=%D1%C7%C2-4-1
      ... ,     7.7  .  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> !      2.        .    ?


,   ,    .      .            -       .

----------


## _

,   :
 -     !         ,       :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   :
>  -     !         ,


,      ,  ,      - ,      .  :Smilie:  

*         709.*

----------


## _

?  ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
  709  )) 1  7.7

----------


## vvviii

> "-"
>     17       .         (-4-2)-,     .    ,      ?
>   ,  ,  !


   -   -4-2.
    ,     
.

----------


## vvviii

> " 7"   "-    7.0"???


   ?
           ,        .

----------


## vvviii

> -      ,     ( 9  13)   ,  !      :           .        ,      ,    ,   -    - . !    -2   .


  .      -
   ,       .    -2?

----------

> ?  ?
>   709  )) 1  7.7


   ,    1     ,    ,  ()      .

----------

, !
       1:,  7.0,  .    CheckXML   25.01.2008,    ,  : 

***   1-  _  ...

	  .    (    ).
 : .
	<>1</>

  	_ 	_
    	1 	1

  ?

----------


## saty

> !      2.        .    ?


,     ,  ,  ,   ..

----------


## L.

> -      ,     ( 9  13)   ,  !      :           .        ,      ,    ,   -    - . !    -2   .


  :Smilie: 

 :

      *PFXML7* (-  ),
       ,  * PFXML7*,
   ,   ., , *PFXML7 ooo grek*,
           ... ,       ,      -  *PFXML7 ooo grek* -      PFXML7   ...

----------

> , !
>        1:,  7.0,  .    CheckXML   25.01.2008,    ,  : 
> 
> ***   1-  _  ...
> 
> 	  .    (    ).
>  : .
> 	<>1</>
> 
> ...


     (((

----------


## Limentra

> , !
>        1:,  7.0,  .    CheckXML   25.01.2008,    ,  : 
> 
> ...


       7 ,   -  - 4 ,   - http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=51450444
  - http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=175957




> ,     ,  ,  ,   ..


    , .               ... 
    ,    , .    .  ....

----------


## lala

-   - ,    12 ,    .   1 -   22.01.08( -   ).      :

 (.)=0 
{...(3253)}:      ()

 ?

      2 ,  ,     -  .

 1    (  ) - ,  .

----------


## RitaR

!
, ,          -4-2.   CheckXML   22.01.2008.
....       .

 :
3 []:   
***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_-4-2" (     "__"):

-<_-4-2>
   <>3</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>067-576-090 02</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <></>

3 []:   
!!!10:    <>. ,   :

-<_-4-2>
   <>3</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>067-576-090 02</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <></>
    -<>

----------


## lubezniy

> <>1</>


.  98.  .

----------


## lubezniy

> !
> , ,          -4-2.   CheckXML   22.01.2008.
> ....       .


     ,          (    ?). ,      .

----------


## 77

> :
> 
>       *PFXML7* (-  ),
> ...


 !   !  ,        .




> .      -
>    ...


          (    ),        ,        -      .

----------


## lubezniy

> (    ),        ,        -      .


 ...      ,    .             .

----------

2.0.   ,   ,      .     .  :
***30: .   <> = " ",   ,      <> = ,    :


-<>
   <>PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-088-004-053941-DCK-11001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>
  +<>
  -< ="  " =" ">
    -<_>
       <>1</>
       <> </>
      -<>
        +<>
         <>1079847049369</>
         <></>
         <>    </>
         <> </>



***30: .   <> = "1079847049355",   ,      <> = ,    :

 4 ,     1- .........

----------


## lubezniy

,  ...   ,       2.1.

----------


## Green-eyed

> 5,      .    ,       ,  ,         ,    ,    -  .   -   !      !
>      ,        !


, , !   ! *lubezniy*,  !

----------


## Aleks1

Lubezniy, , !      .       ,      : Variable "LS_Disk" is not found.
   12 
,    xmlcheckandunload
    4005
,    : 0.00
       .   ,      ,   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> Lubezniy, , !      .       ,      : Variable "LS_Disk" is not found.
>    12 
> ,    xmlcheckandunload
>     4005
> ,    : 0.00
>        .   ,      ,   ?


 . ,   ...  .    **    :

1.     CheckXML ( );
2.     Files PFR XML       ,        -  ...

----------


## Aleks1

Lubezniy,   .      ,  ,    Check  25.01.08  (   ).   -  ? ?

----------


## lubezniy

> Lubezniy,   .      ,  ,    Check  25.01.08  (   ).   -  ? ?


       . ,              -  -     .

----------


## Aleks1

..,  -  ,  , ,   ,     , ,    ,       ?    ,      ?

----------


## lubezniy

*Aleks1*, .    CheckXML (  ""),      .

----------


## C

*lubezniy*
     -    .   :Super:

----------


## Anikina

!        :
17 []:   
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:

         3- ,  ( 50  .),      4-2,   4-1,  ?

----------

> ,  ...   ,       2.1.


,    ,      583 /.   3  :Frown: ....

----------

> Lubezniy, , !      .       ,      : Variable "LS_Disk" is not found.
>    12 
> ,    xmlcheckandunload
>     4005
> ,    : 0.00
>        .   ,      ,   ?


  ,  CheckXML ( ),  .
  ,   :Frown:

----------

,  .    5,     3    ,      ( 20).   ,      "!",        ?        ,    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  .    5,     3    ,      ( 20).   ,      "!",        ?        ,    ?


 -11   (      ),  , ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleks1

,     ?       ?   ? , , ,   .

----------

> -11


*lubezniy*,    ?  :Embarrassment:  , ,   (     ,       :Frown: )       ,      ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,   (     ,      )


.  596.



> ,      ,     .


.  696.

----------

> .  596.


  :Wow: ,         ,   ,     .  !!!!!       ......

----------

?

----------

?

----------

, ,    07 ,    ?  ?

----------

( 157)   .  .    !

----------


## RitaR

> ,          (    ?). ,      .


    "  5"..  ( )  .        ?
,        ???
...,  -   ,        ,    CheckXML 7.0     ....

----------

.    , 3 , .
    ,lubezniy,           .

----------


## 555

!        (    ).       ? 1     ?         -6-1???

----------


## .

.     ?

----------


## lubezniy

**, ** ( 763) -    FAQ.
** ( 762), - .     -  . ,  ,   -  ,  .
*RitaR*, .  626.

----------

> .     ?


 ,     ?     ?   ?

----------


## .

.   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ?


  ,   - 2      .

----------


## 7

-11  

 1-  _  ... 

2


***   1-  _  ...


   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>2</> 



   _ _ 
    1 1 

   ?

----------

,
 ,     .
    2007 .   ,  /   , ..     .    . 2 . 28 ,    :

_ 2-  _-4-2..._ 

3 []:   
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:
    . 

    ?          ?           ,    ... 

 ,      ,         ..  :Confused:

----------


## Aleks1

!   -    .   " ".     ,        : "Uniqueness of index NKOD is violated".    .    - ,       .   ?

----------

> -11  
> 
>  1-  _  ... 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> ***   1-  _  ...
> 
> ...


    3-4   .
1) 
2)

----------


## lubezniy

> !   -    .   " ".     ,        : "Uniqueness of index NKOD is violated".    .    - ,       .   ?


       .  ,       -    .

----------


## _

*,     !!!*
       2/2008  (. 67):
1)     (   - ,    )
2) )          
    )  -11      ( ..   ,    )
    )  .     
  10%        (    11  2004 .  79).
.....

----------


## lubezniy

> ,
>  ,     .
>     2007 .   ,  /   , ..     .    . 2 . 28 ,    :
> 
> _ 2-  _-4-2..._ 
> 
> 3 []:   
> ***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:
>     . 
> ...


       :




> CheckPSN,       (   ),   CheckXML.
> "           , * ()*   ".       .  .  ,    <> (,   ,    ),     <>.

----------

> ,     ?       ?   ? , , ,   .


, ,     !!!!!!!!
    ,       ,    ,       ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## 01

!!!!     ,    !  !!!!

----------


## ITrubinova

http://opfr-komi.clarionlife.net
http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=checkxml_izm.php

----------


## solnywko

, ,    5 , 2        .       .      3- . ? .  , , ,       . .   ,  .    .

----------


## 4



----------


## kaktusova

, ,        -4-2       ?

.

----------

> , ,        -4-2       ?
> 
> .

----------


## kaktusova

.
   01.10.07  31.12.07  3  0   - ?

----------

> .
>    01.10.07  31.12.07  3  0   - ?


   ,   01.01.2007  28.02.2007 1 28
  01.01.2007  01.03.2007  2 1 .
   .

----------


## Olga_LA

HELP!!!
    :

"9 []:   
***30:        .   : ;  : 2007 .
   ()   ()         c / = 4/10:
   = 10863.48  :  = *4/10 = 10863,48*4/10 = 4345,39,    (    10 .)    = 4348.38."

  , .. -     
       .

 ? ?

----------


## _

?  - -  -     .      -     10,   4%.

----------


## RitaR

> **, ** ( 763) -    FAQ.
> ** ( 762), - .     -  . ,  ,   -  ,  .
> *RitaR*, .  626.


 !!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!.....   - ! :Wow:

----------


## Olga_LA

> ?  - -  -     .      -     10,   4%.


  ,        280000 .      .

----------


## _

> ,        280000 .      .


    .        -    4 . -    280000 -

----------


## lubezniy

...     ?   ?

----------


## Olga_LA

> ,        280000 .      .


 ,       4/10.      .

----------


## RitaR

.....    ...... :Frown:  

 1-  _-4-2...

2 []:   
.   COM-   . 


     ?

----------


## kaktusova

CheckXML    ,    ""     .     .
     ?

----------


## Olga_LA

> ...     ?   ?


  .

----------


## RitaR

CheckXML !  
  !!!!!!!!

     ,     ......    5   ,           !!!

        ?!

----------


## lubezniy

> CheckXML    ,    ""     .     .
>      ?


   .

----------

.        ,      ,       ,  ,  .              .  ..

----------


## .

. !    5,   CheckXML.
     !

----------


## .

> ,      ,       ,  ,  . ..


       ,     ,       (    5 ).    ...

----------


## solnywko

> ,   01.01.2007  28.02.2007 1 28
>   01.01.2007  01.03.2007  2 1 .
>    .


   1    ,   1 =30 ,     

 01.01.2007  28.02.2007 1  29  (59 )
  01.01.2007  01.03.2007  2  (60)
 01.10.07  31.12.07 3  2  (92 )

  "  "  1  -  ,    

  ???

----------


## Aleks1

> .  ,       -    .


  .  .    - ?

----------


## 01

!         !             ????

----------


## ITrubinova

5,    .    .    .

----------


## lubezniy

*01*,   ,   ,         .    -  .

----------


## lubezniy

> .  .    - ?


  . ,        ?      - / , /  ?   ,        ,     - ,   .

----------

-     ().     PERSikLight.   :


         4.0   7.0 xml

1.	          , -11   (   ,     )   4.0         CHECKPSN,        7.0 xml.  :
2.	 -  -  CD-
3.	  -.        7.0 xml
4.	     7.0 xml
5.	 2     persikl.exe (     ).   .
6.	      1    (         ).
7.	  _ӻ,  -       ()
8.	     .              4.0.
9.	    7.0 (xml)   
10.	  
11.	   ,        .       :   : 0.       .  .
12.	    .
13.	,       4.0,    OUT,        7.0 xml.      ,  3,5 ( :Smilie: .

  10,     "" : "File access is denied"
    Ignore: "Alias 'BFILE' is not found"
,      ?

----------


## lubezniy

**, , ,  :      .
 ,        4.0,   ,  ,  ,  -      . ,     .           7.0.

----------


## Aleks1

> . ,        ?      - / , /  ?   ,        ,     - ,   .


 Lubezniy,     ,     ,   ...   " " - " " - "  " - "" - ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

*Aleks1*, ,  . -,      ,        .      :

1.      (  - c:\persw\data)   ;
2.  .     (  -  )    - (,      ,     Backspace  :Smilie:  ).

   ,          DBF- (,   Excel,      )   ids.dbf  ,    NNEXT_ID   ZL_INDIVIDUAL     2    ( ,  2007     ,      ).

----------

> 1    ,   1 =30 ,     
> 
>  01.01.2007  28.02.2007 1  29  (59 )
>   01.01.2007  01.03.2007  2  (60)
>  01.10.07  31.12.07 3  2  (92 )
> 
>   "  "  1  -  ,    
> 
>   ???


C      .

01.01.2007-31.12.2007   12  ,  12  5

----------

.,      ,  ,         3..  ?

----------


## N-a-t-a-l-i

!      ?

***30:    <>.        <>:
-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>19</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>2</>
    +<>
    -<>
       <></>
       <>2007</>

----------


## adianva

*N-a-t-a-l-i*, **     ,  (  407-410),   (  ),    .  :yes:

----------


## N-a-t-a-l-i

:Wow: !!!!!!!  , -!!!!       !!!!!!!

----------


## solnywko

> C      .
> 
> 01.01.2007-31.12.2007   12  ,  12  5


  :Frown:      ,      ..    ,      ,   ..   363 . ...  ???

----------

,        XML  7.0    ,     ? ..      ,     , ..  .   "-"   XML ,       .

----------


## verion

> ,      .   442 **  .   ,          .        ,     , ,  ,   .


.  :yes:   ,   ,   .   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        XML  7.0    ,     ? ..      ,     , ..  .   "-"   XML ,       .


.  821.  :Smilie:

----------

-11 CheckXML  "- " :

   1-  _  ...

   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>1</> 

  1 7.7.   ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

**,   ?

----------


## solnywko

, ,     .  .   - ????

----------

> .   - ????


, ,    .

----------


## solnywko

> , ,    .


 !!!  .  -   ??   ,   67 ???     =     ,     - ??? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aleks1

,     .   ,      , ,   ,   .

----------

> .  -   ??   ,   67 ???


,    -    .
    -

----------


## vvviii

> !!!  .  -   ??   ,   67 ???     =     ,     - ???


     14%    ...

----------

> **,   ?


 ?   28  .  1-, ,   .

----------


## vvviii

> ?   28  .  1-, ,   .


1. 
2.   ""   1C    .

----------

> 1. 
> 2.   ""   1C    .


     .

----------

> .


   .

----------


## 75

-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>12</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>1</>
    -<>
       <></>

2
***30:    <>.     :

-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>12</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>1</>
    -<>
       <></>

 ,    ?

----------


## lubezniy

*75*, .  834.

----------

-.
 -       -4-1,        .       -4-2.    -4-1? :Frown:

----------

, ,          :yes:

----------


## solnywko

, ,       !!!!!!!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,       !!!!!!!


   700-014:




> ** 
> 
>    :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
>   
> ...

----------


## solnywko

,     .

              01.12.06.  30.03.07.,  02.04.07.  29.06.07.,  02.07.07.  31.10.07.,   ,  03.12.07  29.12.07.     . 

   ,    01.01.07 (2006  )  31.10.07 = 10  , 29-3+1=27
 10  27 !       ?    ,   = 1 ?  !!!! :Embarrassment:         )))

----------


## lubezniy

> )))


   :



> 01.12.06.  30.03.07.


       (1  = 30 ).    ,         -,         ,           "".
... 2006-  , . .    2007-.    01.01.2007 .  30.03.2007 .  . :

* = 01
 = 01
 = 03
 = 30
*
  :




> 1.  =  ,  <0,  =+30, =1


*=- = 30 - 01 = 29*; *>=0*,      .




> 2. =   ,  <0,  =+12, =1


* = - = 03 - 01 = 2*; *>=0*,      ,      .




> 3. =


.




> 4. =+1


* = 29+1 = 30*




> >=30,  =0, =+1


**    (  30),   *=0*,   **  1:
* = 2+1 = 3*

*: =3; =0;  - 3 . 0 .*

----------


## solnywko

, -  !     :Smilie:

----------


## 2008

,  .
   :  .., ..   = ,          <>,     ()  <>...

       01.01.07  28.02.07, 1 . 28 .,     , /   0,     2007     ?

----------


## lubezniy

* 2008*, .  779.

----------


## lubezniy

,   :



> 01.01.07  28.02.07






> 2007     ?


?

----------


## 2008

,            .      . /   128, / 0, /0,  0,0
,   779.
 !

----------


## 2008

779: ...   <> (,   ,    ),     <>. 

 ,      ,      ? (  )

    ...

----------


## lubezniy

* 2008*,      ,        ?       .   779 -  .

----------

lubezniy,    (      )    ,     ,    ,      :Frown: 
, ,     6%  8 ,      .?  1 ?
   ,       ,    ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

**,  1 ...      -  .  :Smilie:

----------

()  ?   1 8.0
       ,   -....    , ..           :Embarrassment:

----------

> ()  ?


 .  1        ,     .

----------

!   .

----------

> .  1        ,     .


   .

----------


## lubezniy

> !   .


      CheckXML.

----------

lubezniy,   ?  CheckXML (  25.01.2008) ,   ,          .
 1     ,  CheckXML      -  -  .
 -  ?

----------


## lubezniy

**,  .       01.02.2008.

----------

,    , ?
  ,   ,     PFR-700-Y-2005-ORG-013-151-000512-DCK-42002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
   1  04557300.003 .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    , ?


 -      ,    .

----------

> 1  04557300.003 .


  1

----------

!

----------

, ,       2006 ,   ,     7.00  ,       ,      , , - .    ,     5,   , ,    2007    :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,       2006 ,   ,     7.00  ,       ,      , , - .    ,     5,   , ,    2007


  4.0      2006    .    7.0 .     ,          4.0 -  .

----------


## Yalo07-05

!   -      3 ,   ?     ?

----------


## Yalo07-05

!       CheckXML  01.02.2008.

----------


## Limentra

Yalo07-05,    ?

http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php - CheckXML  01.02.2008

----------


## Yalo07-05

20:    <>.  <>, ,   :


-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <> ''</>
    <>061-021-004658</>




!!!20:    <>.  ,       <>  <>:


-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <> ''</>
    <>061-021-004658</>




!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :


-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <> ''</>
    <>061-021-004658</>




   _ _ 
    1 1 


! 
 3

----------


## Katerina.

:
      1.
  "   "    ,    .   .
  CheckXML           .   - .
 ?     1        .  CheckXML    .
           ?
!

----------


## upfr06

> 10%


       27-:  17.  ..    
     ,     ()      ,     ()    ,     ,    ,  *     10           .*            .
         10 %         .  ,     ..   .

----------


## lena1961

> :
> 
>   !    -     .
> 
>        -     
> 
>       .
> __________________
>  ,


          ,    ,       !
    ?

----------


## olga300

!  CheckXML,   " ",       ! -   ,   !

----------


## lubezniy

*Yalo07-05*,         -   .            ,               .

----------


## lubezniy

> !  CheckXML,   " ",       ! -   ,   !


   "  ".      .       (   ),  CheckXML      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,       !
>     ?


 .

----------


## olga300

> "  ".      .       (   ),  CheckXML      .


     7  ,        ,     !

----------


## lubezniy

> 7  ,        ,     !


 ?      ()  ?

----------


## lena1961

?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


  . -     .

----------

,    ,            ,     1    ?
 ,    +2      ?
 !

----------


## lubezniy

**,      , . .     .               ,   2-.

----------

".",    ,       .  :Embarrassment: 
  !

----------


## 33

,       5      
     1,   ,     (         ),      ,    20!!      ,         .
 .

----------


## lubezniy

*33*,   ?    1 ? ,       5 ,     ?

----------


## 33

2 []:   

***   1-  _-4-2  ...
	   . 
  <>   .
	<></>
      1      
     1 (-),     ,    
      ?

----------


## lubezniy

*33*, ,        .       .

----------


## 33

,       1-    ,   ,          .
      5   ?

----------


## .

,      2005  ,       2007  .3,19 ?  ,   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       1-    ,   ,          .
>       5   ?


    ,   ,   "",      .

----------

-.
  ,    ,  ,  
1)   -4-2    00002-2 ,     2,    1,    00002-1,    ,   ,    .
2)      /      2. 
 , ?       !!!  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

**,    00002-2   /?

----------

-4-2
  -   00002-2 (   00002-1)
        (/)   2.

----------


## olgaalekseenko

,

----------


## lubezniy

**,       ? ,  , :  .        (-6-1),    (2  . .)  -4-2.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


 ,    .

----------

> -.
>   ,    ,  ,  
> 1)   -4-2    00002-2 ,     2,    1,    00002-1,    ,   ,    .
> 2)      /      2. 
>  , ?       !!!


  -          ,    ,  
      ,    CHECKXML-.

----------


## OXA

PersikLight.        ,     .    ,           4.0,   1,     7.0 xml,   .     . !

----------

, ,   "    2002 "   ?         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,   "    2002 "   ?         ?


     2002 ?

----------


## vixen

!   5.       . !       00 (    ,     ).        .     ,     ,   .    10-,   12-   !  ?   -      ?     ,          7  4-,   .....

----------

> 2002 ?


 ,      2007- ,         , ,      2007.
  ,          -     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      2007- ,         , ,      2007.
>   ,          -     ?


,     ,  .   ,             -,      .

----------


## lubezniy

.   /    ,     -  .   .

----------

, , !!! !!! !!! !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## vixen

:



> !   5.       . !       00 (    ,     ).        .     ,     ,   .    10-,   12-   !  ?   -      ?     ,          7  4-,   .....


  XML      (  )        .   -   ?     -   ...  !

----------


## lubezniy

*vixen*,  CheckXML   -  ,      .

----------


## vixen

,      -  !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      -  !


 , .  ,  ,    -  CheckXML      .            (  -11).   ,     .

----------


## vixen

-   -       .   ,                .         - (  ),      -    .    ,        , ....  ,              ,          (   ).     ,   ,         XML.  ,  ,    .

----------


## .

.   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=182366

----------

